# Coffee e-juice Research



## Hooked

View attachment 180176


To all the coffee-loving vapers:


Follow this thread if you want to know what will be reviewed next.
Links to all reviews are here.
If you're looking for a particular kind of coffee e.g. a dark roast, or coffee with hazelnut, have a look at the flavour index categorisatios here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Hooked said:


> My latest obsession is with coffee e-juice - it just makes the morning so much better! It's thanks to @Bumblee who started me on this road. Methinks it will be a long road ... bye-bye New Year's Resolution not to buy more juice. But - this is different. I really, really enjoy a coffee juice as my first-vape-of-the-day, so instead of re-ordering ones that I've tried, let me vape the road less travelled.
> 
> If you have any suggestions for my Coffee Research, which are not on any of my lists below, speak forth or forever lose your crema.
> 
> *I have the following:*
> Bumblebee - Machete
> Merak Infusion - Eleanor
> Snap - Café con Leche
> TopQ - Coffee
> 
> *Ordered and Vape Mail expected next week:*
> The Vape Industry - Signature (house-brand)
> Liquiflav - Creme Brulee
> Milk Lab - Frappe
> Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans
> 
> *Collect Mail or Vape Mail expected about end February:*
> @Andre is DIYing something for me. I'm such a lucky gal - thank you in advance, Andre!
> 
> *On my list for future orders:*
> The Vape Merchant - Pronkhond (house-brand)
> Haagen Dazs - Dulce de Leche
> Motley Brew - Brew's Broth
> Ultimate Vape - Caramel Capuccino [sic] (house-brand)
> Ultimate Vape - Coffee (house-brand)
> Vape Juice SA - Coffee (house-brand)
> 
> The biggest problem is that I order most of my things online, because of where I stay, but it's sooo difficult to find a vendor who stocks different coffees. I spent the entire afternoon scouring the Internet! I didn't even have time to post any competition entries!
> 
> EDIT: Two more added to 'I have' list.




You need to add Paulie's Coffee Cake to the list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Rooigevaar Thanks for replying but I've had Paulies Coffee Cake and it doesn't impress me. It's OK but nothing to write home about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

I had a lot of success with BOSS vape "Ying yang." Still ticks me off having to intentionally spell it wrong. 

I didn't go wild for the rest of the juice line though. 

They were selling at R70 per 50ml so I picked up the coffee and strawberry cake. 

I think it's locally made in Cape Town and I picked it up from Vape Empire Lounge in Lansdown. I've actually gone off most of the juices I try - which is why I haven't done any reviews in a while. My all time favourite juice (which is all I vape when I have it) is KZORs Strawberry triplet.

I'll check up on how much coffee I have left and if it's enough to justify sending it, I'll post it your way. 

It is a creamy and super sweet blend. Also very milky. If you've ever tried Woolworths Tiramisu cake, the flavour profile is bordering on identical. 

Will keep you posted. I'm an espresso man, so the juice in question is not an ADV for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme

That is all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cave Johnson said:


> Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme
> 
> That is all.



Ooh, now you talking
Thanks for the reminder @Cave Johnson 
Forgot about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Silver said:


> Ooh, now you talking
> Thanks for the reminder @Cave Johnson
> Forgot about that



Saw that Vape Junction had some in stock during December, was more than excited to get some.

Looks like they still have some: https://www.vapejunction.co.za/coll...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-60ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## skola

Cave Johnson said:


> Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme
> 
> That is all.


Don't lie to yourself. You know that this is your all time favourite coffee juice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

skola said:


> Don't lie to yourself. You know that this is your all time favourite coffee juice!!



I think you've earned yourself a well deserved 'dislike' 

That juice was like vaping pure concentrate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> Don't lie to yourself. You know that this is your all time favourite coffee juice!!


A favourite of mine! Such a pity 5Pawns has discontinued it.


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> A favourite of mine! Such a pity 5Pawns has discontinued it.


I still have some.. Planned to dilute it as it was a very rich and heavy flavour but never got down to it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I had a lot of success with BOSS vape "Ying yang." Still ticks me off having to intentionally spell it wrong.
> 
> I didn't go wild for the rest of the juice line though.
> 
> They were selling at R70 per 50ml so I picked up the coffee and strawberry cake.
> 
> I think it's locally made in Cape Town and I picked it up from Vape Empire Lounge in Lansdown. I've actually gone off most of the juices I try - which is why I haven't done any reviews in a while. My all time favourite juice (which is all I vape when I have it) is KZORs Strawberry triplet.
> 
> I'll check up on how much coffee I have left and if it's enough to justify sending it, I'll post it your way.
> 
> It is a creamy and super sweet blend. Also very milky. If you've ever tried Woolworths Tiramisu cake, the flavour profile is bordering on identical.
> 
> Will keep you posted. I'm an espresso man, so the juice in question is not an ADV for me.



@Spyro Thanks for commenting here! I had a look at Boss Vape's website and I simply can not believe what I saw - or rather, didn't see. They don't give a flavour description for any of their juices and the names of the juices give no indication of what they are!!!!! How utterly ridiculous is that - or have I lost the plot? There's a thread on this forum about them - everyone who has bought from them have very good comments to make, but I'm going to post there as well and ask them how they knew which juice to choose.

If the Ying Yang [sic] is very sweet then it's definitely not for me, but your kind offer to send it my way is nevertheless appreciated.
Thanks, Spryo!

EDIT: Sorry, it's the Vape Empire website which doesn't give a flavour description. The Boss Vape website has only DIY stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Ah yes, when I went to ask for flavour profiles I simply got "strawberry" "coffee" "melons" etc.

No problem then, goodluck with your search!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Cave Johnson said:


> Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme
> 
> That is all.



Great suggestion and I'll add it to my "To buy" list! Thanks @Cave Johnson!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ooh, now you talking
> Thanks for the reminder @Cave Johnson
> Forgot about that



@Silver Ah! You also think it's good ...!


----------



## Hooked

Cave Johnson said:


> Saw that Vape Junction had some in stock during December, was more than excited to get some.
> 
> Looks like they still have some: https://www.vapejunction.co.za/coll...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-60ml



@Cave Johnson @Silver I see that it's an 80/20. Is it very sweet then? I've PIFd all my 80/20s because they make me nauseous.


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> I still have some.. Planned to dilute it as it was a very rich and heavy flavour but never got down to it...


Send it down here!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rusty

Also get ur hands on Espresso Haze from JEL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Hooked said:


> Liquiflav - Creme Brulee



FYI - it's Cafe Brulee (coffee / creme brulee infusion)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@Hooked so when do we start getting impressions of the juices!? 

Avidly watching this thread as I'm a bit of a coffee nut myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Cave Johnson @Silver @Andre
The description of Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme on the internet is, "a wonderfully aromatic hazelnut cream, with a mild hint of coffee". Sounds as if the main flavour is hazelnut, not coffee. Do/did you taste the coffee at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> A favourite of mine! Such a pity 5Pawns has discontinued it.



On this website https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/five-pawns-black-flag-fallen-limited it has conflicting information. First it says 
"Last Bottles Ever" but then it says, "We're temporarily out of stock on this item..." and one may enter one's name and email, in order to be notified when stock arrives". Perhaps the latter is just a template that's automatically inserted. Just in case, I asked to be notified. You never know ... hope springs eternal in the vaper's mod.


----------



## skola

Hooked said:


> On this website https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/five-pawns-black-flag-fallen-limited it has conflicting information. First it says
> "Last Bottles Ever" but then it says, "We're temporarily out of stock on this item..." and one may enter one's name and email, in order to be notified when stock arrives". Perhaps the latter is just a template that's automatically inserted. Just in case, I asked to be notified. You never know ... hope springs eternal in the vaper's mod.


Yip, that’s probably just a template for out of stock items. 
They discontinued that Juice. It came with a coffee bean submerged in the bottle. lol.

With regards to your question on Creme de la Creme, you do taste the coffee. Although with the hazelnut, cream and woody notes (steeped in oak barrels) its not a coffee vape per say. I would say coffee is a back note. It’s very complex though. One of my all time favourite juices. Even if you not after a coffee flavour it’s definitely one to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rusty said:


> Also get ur hands on Espresso Haze from JEL



Will do -thanks @Rusty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ivc_mixer said:


> FYI - it's Cafe Brulee (coffee / creme brulee infusion)...



@ivc_mixer Thnx for pointing out my Freudian slip!  I like creme brulee in reality!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaporator00 said:


> @Hooked so when do we start getting impressions of the juices!?
> 
> Avidly watching this thread as I'm a bit of a coffee nut myself



@Vaporator00 I have already reviewed Merak Infusion - Eleanor in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635847. However, I think I'll have to start a new thread for coffee reviews. I haven't formally reviewed Bumblebee - Machete @BumbleBee, because I've raved about it at various times and places on the forum, but of course I'll include a review on it in the coffee thread. 

It will take a while - I'd like to spend some time with each juice. Once I start the review thread, I'll post the link here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Vaporator00 I have already reviewed Merak Infusion - Eleanor in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635847. However, I think I'll have to start a new thread for coffee reviews. I haven't formally reviewed Bumblebee - Machete @BumbleBee, because I've raved about it at various times and places on the forum, but of course I'll include a review on it in the coffee thread.
> 
> It will take a while - I'd like to spend some time with each juice. Once I start the review thread, I'll post the link here.


@Vaporator00 Since you're also a "coffee nut" which coffees have you tried?


----------



## Hooked

skola said:


> Yip, that’s probably just a template for out of stock items.
> They discontinued that Juice. It came with a coffee bean submerged in the bottle. lol.
> 
> With regards to your question on Creme de la Creme, you do taste the coffee. Although with the hazelnut, cream and woody notes (steeped in oak barrels) its not a coffee vape per say. I would say coffee is a back note. It’s very complex though. One of my all time favourite juices. Even if you not after a coffee flavour it’s definitely one to try.



@skola When was it discontinued? If it's not long ago, someone (a vendor) just might have a bottle lying around.


----------



## Vaporator00

Hooked said:


> @Vaporator00 Since you're also a "coffee nut" which coffees have you tried?



I'm a sucker for the real thing and there in lies the problem, maybe tried 2 or 3 juices so far and not been impressed by any of them. Kind of been put off trying others for a while ...but I hear good things about @BumbleBee Machete, so thinking that might be the try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Many, many thanks to @Cave Johnson for suggesting Phillip Rocke - Crème de la Crème and to Smok_A_Llama who found it for me!
More thanks to @Rusty for suggesting Joose-E-Liqdz - Espresso Haze. These have been ordered!!!



@Rusty I can't help laughing every time I write something about you, because one of my dogs is called Rusty. I'm very happy that Rusy suggested Espresso Haze and I'll give him an extra biscuit for that!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Hooked, sorry for the delayed response but @skola's discription was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Paul33 Thanks for recommending Escobar in our conversation in Vape Mail. I'm looking forward to trying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 Thanks for recommending Escobar in our conversation in Vape Mail. I'm looking forward to trying it!


All good!! 

Hopefully you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Vaporator00 I have already reviewed Merak Infusion - Eleanor in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635847. However, I think I'll have to start a new thread for coffee reviews. I haven't formally reviewed Bumblebee - Machete @BumbleBee, because I've raved about it at various times and places on the forum, but of course I'll include a review on it in the coffee thread.
> 
> It will take a while - I'd like to spend some time with each juice. Once I start the review thread, I'll post the link here.



@Hooked, when you get round to doing reviews on some of these juices, please use the E-liquid reviews subforum here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
And post your review in the relevant thread. You will see there are threads for the different manufacturers. We like to keep the reviews in their respective threads so its a bit easier to find afterward 
(just do a search on the thread title to find if a particular thread exists)
If not, make a new one and follow the convention we use for the thread title.

I have a plan to try index those threads over time - but that will come


----------



## Silver

By the way @Hooked - thanks for the highlight of the JOOSE-E-LIQZ coffee flavour - I actually missed that one.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Try and find Vaporfi Grand Reserve Catch Ya Latte. It won best international coffee juice a couple of years ago. It was one of the first HE juices I ever bought at The Vape Gurus way back - they may still stick it. It was a sublime coffee vape - have never had anything close. I’m sure if you Google it, you will find a local vendor who stocks it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> All good!!
> 
> Hopefully you enjoy it



@Paul33 If I don't well ... it's all part and parcel of my 'research'  
I've truly realised that I LOVE coffee juice, so I'm prepared to try every single one on the planet!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked, when you get round to doing reviews on some of these juices, please use the E-liquid reviews subforum here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
> And post your review in the relevant thread. You will see there are threads for the different manufacturers. We like to keep the reviews in their respective threads so its a bit easier to find afterward
> (just do a search on the thread title to find if a particular thread exists)
> If not, make a new one and follow the convention we use for the thread title.
> 
> I have a plan to try index those threads over time - but that will come



@Silver, you said "You will see there are threads for the different manufacturers." and therein lies my difficulty. What I want is a thread which reviews coffee only, so that those who like coffee can go to that thread. May I double post then? I'll post the review in the manufacturer's thread, as well as in a coffee review thread?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver, you said "You will see there are threads for the different manufacturers." and therein lies my difficulty. What I want is a thread which reviews coffee only, so that those who like coffee can go to that thread. May I double post then? I'll post the review in the manufacturer's thread, as well as in a coffee review thread?



What i suggest is use that E-liquid reviews subforum to post your reviews by manufacturer because thats how we've been doing it and lets try keep to that convention

Then in the E-Liquid section make your coffee review thread and post links to those reviews in that coffee thread. Hope that makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> What i suggest is use that E-liquid reviews subforum to post your reviews by manufacturer because thats how we've been doing it and lets try keep to that convention
> 
> Then in the E-Liquid section make your coffee review thread and post links to those reviews in that coffee thread. Hope that makes sense



@Silver Yes it makes sense and I'll do it that way, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Hooked , you need a proper coffee machine to solve your issues

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1

Finally got around to trying the rocke grand reserve again, and noticed now that it is extremely similar to the "honey cream" with a very pronounced floral honey note.

I checked the label and sure enough it contains "northern california sweet honey", same as the honey cream - never noticed this before!
Last time I tried this was a couple years back when it first came out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> @Hooked , you need a proper coffee machine to solve your issues



@Christos The strangest thing is that I don't like percolated coffee!! I usually find that it's too strong and that I have to add artificial sweeteners to it. I'm happy with good ol' Nescafe and I LOVE Beanies Irish Cream.


----------



## Hooked

@method1 I haven't tried it yet. I wonder what I'll think of it? And when are you going to produce a coffee juice? I'm looking forward to that day, if it will be as good as Bombshell and SuperMilk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@skola @Andre 

FYI Black Flag Fallen is available at https://www.myvaporstore.com/Five-Pawns-eliquid-Black-Flag-Fallen-30ml-p/fp-xbf.htm

I'm not going to buy it though - it sounds as if it might be too strong for me.


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @skola @Andre
> 
> FYI Black Flag Fallen is available at https://www.myvaporstore.com/Five-Pawns-eliquid-Black-Flag-Fallen-30ml-p/fp-xbf.htm
> 
> I'm not going to buy it though - it sounds as if it might be too strong for me.


Thanks @Hooked. Suspect they have no stock as one cannot select the mandatory nic level. They also do not ship to SA.
Am getting some from a forum member though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Whew! I finally caught up with my "reviews" ... sorry for taking so long and from now I'll review timeously. However, there's no danger that I had forgotten what a juice is like, because I keep my own records in Excel. How else would I know what to re-order? 

I'm afraid I'm not very good at reviewing juice. I do not have a discerning palate and I don't usually detect flavour X on the inhale and Y on the exhale and subtle hints of ABC in between. The only discerning which my palate does is whether or not there is food in the vicinity and the only not-so-subtle hint which an unfortunate bystander would observe is my increasing levels of hangriness. 

I can only say if I like a juice or not; if I would buy it again or not. I would be only too happy if others do detailed reviews, which I'm sure will be helpful. As requested by Admin, I've posted the reviews in the E-Liquid Review Forum, under the manufacturer's name. However, each time I do a review I will post the link in this thread. Here are the links so far.

*Merak Infusion – Eleanor*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635803

*Bumblebee - Machete*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

*Snap – Café con Leche*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753

*The Vape Industry - The Signature Collection*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-industry-the-signature-collection-reviews.t47651/

*IVC – Liquiflav - Café Brulee * 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ivc-liquiflav-reviews.t47652/

_*Coming soon:*_ Joose - Espresso Haze and Philip Rocke. Watch this space.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

So great to see @Hooked

And its great also to get updated on various coffee juices
They are not very popular so its difficult to recommend various coffee juices to vapers who want a coffee vape.

Looking forward to following your "coffee research"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's something for those who still like their tobacco. @Silver? @Andre I know you do

*No 00 60mL E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co | Premium Vape Supply*
https://www.premiumvapesupply.com › ... › No 00 60mL E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co
Rating: 5 - ‎5 votes
No 00 60ml E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co is a delicious stimulating combination of cappuccino with the right balance of tobacco. ... Enjoy a nice robust cappuccino flavor on the inhale smoothed out by a tobacco blend on the exhale. No 00 60ml E-Liquid is definitely one of the better ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Here's something for those who still like their tobacco. @Silver? @Andre I know you do
> 
> *No 00 60mL E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co | Premium Vape Supply*
> https://www.premiumvapesupply.com › ... › No 00 60mL E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co
> Rating: 5 - ‎5 votes
> No 00 60ml E-Liquid by Beard Vape Co is a delicious stimulating combination of cappuccino with the right balance of tobacco. ... Enjoy a nice robust cappuccino flavor on the inhale smoothed out by a tobacco blend on the exhale. No 00 60ml E-Liquid is definitely one of the better ...



Ooh that sounds great, thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

WOW WOW WOW finally found one vendor who has a lot of coffee! I'd never heard of SpicyVape until I read https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spicyvape-intnl-juice-reviews.t47542/#post-644739

Thank you @Timwis for that!!!! 

I love what SpicyVape offers - not only their coffee but so many others too. @Silver They have Tobacco juices too. 

And best of all, is that I can choose my VG/PG level, choose whether I want a glass bottle or Chubby - and even order flavour concentrates for a particular juice, should I think I might need that. AND they have some excellent deals on as well!

Whew! I'm very excited. Calm down, girl, calm down. Control yourself - and your bank balance.
I'm just waiting to hear about shipping - whether they send by courier or SAPO. (I DO NOT want the latter. I hardly have patience waiting for the kettle to boil or my laptop to boot up, let alone waiting a few months for a Post Office delivery!)

@Room Fogger said he might be organising a group buy. I'm in if you do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Review of Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème* 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/

Thank you so much @Cave Johnson for recommending this e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> Try and find Vaporfi Grand Reserve Catch Ya Latte. It won best international coffee juice a couple of years ago. It was one of the first HE juices I ever bought at The Vape Gurus way back - they may still stick it. It was a sublime coffee vape - have never had anything close. I’m sure if you Google it, you will find a local vendor who stocks it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Rude Rudi - somehow I missed your post and saw it now only!


----------



## KUDU

Have you got Vaper Mountain Cafe and Chino?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cor

I have found Milk Lab - Frappe to be my go to coffee juice its hard to find the good one but ime working on a recipe for a diy coffee without any coffee consentrate so ime exited to see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

KUDU said:


> Have you got Vaper Mountain Cafe and Chino?



@KUDU Ahhhh! Thanks a lot - I'll add them to my "To Buy" list!


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*MORE REVIEWS
*
Andre's Irish Coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-ir...a.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/create-thread

Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/#post-481982

Thank you @Rusty for letting me know about Espresso Haze.

*Next up:* Escobar's Beans - Mocha Java

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans - Mocha Java Juice Review
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-juice-reviews.t47911/

Up next: Milk Lab - Frappe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*JUICE REVIEW: * *Milk Lab - Frappe

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milk-lab-juice-reviews.t18025/page-2

*
Next up: VGOD / Flavour Drips - Macchiato


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: VGOD/FLAVOR DRIPS - MACHIATTO*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-flavor-drips.t48001/


Next up: Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Vapor - Mocha and Cappuccino (two juices)*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapor-e-liquid-reviews.t48032/


----------



## Hooked

*Review: TopQ - Coffee*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/topq-juice-reviews.t556/page-2#post-651367


----------



## Jengz

Hi,

Been watching all ur coffee love recently and quite enjoying the read. 

I met some people from the US last year in Cape Town and they gave me a bottle of something that was soon to be launched, it was a a coffee doughnut, not sure if that is up your alley but wow it was great, and I’m not a huge fan of a coffee vape.

Anyways, I hear that it will be in SA within the next week or so, as soon as I find it I will drop by this thread to let you know the name and the stockists if you’re keen to try it.

Happy vaping

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been watching all ur coffee love recently and quite enjoying the read.
> 
> I met some people from the US last year in Cape Town and they gave me a bottle of something that was soon to be launched, it was a a coffee doughnut, not sure if that is up your alley but wow it was great, and I’m not a huge fan of a coffee vape.
> 
> Anyways, I hear that it will be in SA within the next week or so, as soon as I find it I will drop by this thread to let you know the name and the stockists if you’re keen to try it.
> 
> Happy vaping



@Jengz Ooooo a coffee doughnut - sounds delicious! Can't wait to know who the supplier is!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Ooooo a coffee doughnut - sounds delicious! Can't wait to know who the supplier is!


Will shout as soon as I find it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Review: GQ - Caviar*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/

Next up: Old-fashioned Elixirs (OFE) - Cup O' Joe


----------



## Hooked

*Review: OFE - Cup o' Joe*
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ofe-juice-reviews.t31464/#post-465803
*
Next up:

@Andre's Creamy Coffee (currently vaping), followed by @KZOR's Boeretroos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

If you want to dip into DIY, you might be interested in this week's episode of Noted. I laughed when they ranked FA Dark Bean as the worst coffee of all, with ID10-T ranking FA Tiramisu close behind. I concur heartily. I just cannot get those flavours to be vapeable at any percentage or in any mix. You'd think Italians would get coffee right but it is, with chocolate, the profile that FA have never come even close to nailing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> If you want to dip into DIY, you might be interested in this week's episode of Noted. I laughed when they ranked FA Dark Bean as the worst coffee of all, with ID10-T ranking FA Tiramisu close behind. I concur heartily. I just cannot get those flavours to be vapeable at any percentage or in any mix. You'd think Italians would get coffee right but it is, with chocolate, the profile that FA have never come even close to nailing.



@RichJB Thanks, but I don't DIY


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> If you want to dip into DIY, you might be interested in this week's episode of Noted. I laughed when they ranked FA Dark Bean as the worst coffee of all, with ID10-T ranking FA Tiramisu close behind. I concur heartily. I just cannot get those flavours to be vapeable at any percentage or in any mix. You'd think Italians would get coffee right but it is, with chocolate, the profile that FA have never come even close to nailing.



I watched some of it but for to the top 10 only before arriving at work. Can you recall the top 5 or 3?


----------



## RichJB

DIYFS Cafe Napoleon, VT Arabica Coffee, VT Cafe Latte, VT Coffee Liqueur and VT Coffee Milk Froth were their faves. They noted that Coffee Milk Froth isn't really a coffee flavour, more of a creamer. But Jerry said that it has improved everything he's added it to, so it's his number one coffee-related flavour.

So it seems that the VT hype train is now fully up to speed and Flv is just like so last month. Either that or VT have managed to do with coffee what Flv did with tobacco, i.e. do it so well that no other brand competes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> A favourite of mine! Such a pity 5Pawns has discontinued it.



@Andre The Vapery has it. They have the Original and another one called Enriched, which has a little tobacco flavour in it.
https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/five-pawns-premium-international


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Andre The Vapery has it. They have the Original and another one called Enriched, which has a little tobacco flavour in it.
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/five-pawns-premium-international


Not the same as Black Flag Fallen unfortunately


----------



## daniel craig

@Hooked have you seen these:
1. https://www.dripsociety.co.za/colle...urs/products/cafe-con-leche-snap-liquids-60ml

2. https://www.dripsociety.co.za/products/salted-caramel-macchiato-barista-brew-co-60ml

The reviews on both are pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

daniel craig said:


> @Hooked have you seen these:
> 1. https://www.dripsociety.co.za/colle...urs/products/cafe-con-leche-snap-liquids-60ml
> 
> 2. https://www.dripsociety.co.za/products/salted-caramel-macchiato-barista-brew-co-60ml
> 
> The reviews on both are pretty good.



@daniel craig Thanks for thinking of me! 

I have Cafe con Leche and I reviewed it here 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753

but I didn't know about the Barista Brew - thank you soooo much!!!!! This will be a great addition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Thanks for thinking of me!
> 
> I have Cafe con Leche and I reviewed it here
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753
> 
> but I didn't know about the Barista Brew - thank you soooo much!!!!! This will be a great addition!


Barista Brew Co is massive in the US. The Salted Caramel Macchiato is similar to the Starbucks version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Andre's Creamy Coffee *@Andre
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
*
Next up: @KZOR's Boeretroos
*
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: KZOR - Boeretroos
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-646676

Next up: Avalon - Rune


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW EDITED: Andre's Creamy Coffee
Reason: *After a coil change, but opinion changed. 

Sincere apologies for the first review @Andre!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: AVALON - RUNE*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/avalon-juice-reviews.t48535/

Next up: Oplus - Mocha Latte


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW EDITED: Bumblebee - Machete*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/#post-645839

@BumbleBee


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Oplus - Mocha Latte*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Up next: Ultimate Vape - Coffee


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Ultimate Vape - Coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/
*
Up Next: I'll be brave and try Ultimate Vape - Caramel Capuccino [sic] (house-brand)


----------



## Hooked

I had to laugh today. I popped into a little tobacco shop at a shopping centre, on the off-chance that they might have a coffee juice which I don't have. The woman told me that you don't get coffee e-liquid - there's no such thing. I showed her the pics which I'd posted on https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-936#post-660466. She was speechless!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Ultimate Vape - Caramel Cappuccino*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Next up: All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta (this is a dessert, not a beverage)
@ADV-Des


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-6

NEXT UP: Milkshake Liquids - Secret Menu/Wake up Wake up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* Milkshake Liquids - Secret Menu/Wake Up Wake Up

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milkshake-liquids-reviews.t49013/

Thanks for telling me about this one @Jengz!! 

*Next up: *Barista Brew - Salted Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Next up, should be Fireball Coffee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Next up, should be Fireball Coffee



@RainstormZA Ah now that will be for real coffee! A friend of mine wants to order some concentrates to use in baking. I'll wait until she does and order Fireball at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: * *Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/

Thanks for recommending this delicious coffee @daniel craig!

*Next Up:* Vape King (house-brand) - Tiramisu
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* Vape King (house-brand) - Tiramisu
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-5#post-665362


*Next up:* The Mountain Range - Kilimanjaro's Coffee


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* The Mountain Range - Kilimanjaro's Coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mountain-range-juice-reviews.t49216/


*Next Up: * VapeMOB Intense - Frapichino


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Hooked, i am impressed with how many different coffee juices you have managed to get and try!
Thanks for sharing your research and experiences on this
Very interesting and helpful to coffee lovers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

View attachment 129869


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked, i am impressed with how many different coffee juices you have managed to get and try!
> Thanks for sharing your research and experiences on this
> Very interesting and helpful to coffee lovers



Oh, it's my pleasure, believe me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* VapeMOB/Intense - Frapichino

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemob-juice-reviews.t1467/page-4


*Next Up:* The Vape Bean - Latte


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* The Vape Bean Real Coffee - Latte

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/


*Next Up:* The Vape Bean - Americano


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* The Vape Bean Real Coffee - Americano

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/


*Next Up:* Handlebar - The Charlie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Note: Due to the delightful and unexpected intervention of @KZOR's Coffee (Version 2) the review for Handlebar - Charlie will be posted shortly.
*
REVIEW:* KZOR's Creamy Coffee *(Version 2) *

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-656039


*Next Up:* Handlebar - The Charlie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* Handlebar - The Charlie

Never again!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/handlebar-juice-reviews.t49452/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Peeps, I'm taking a break of a week or two from trying new coffees. After my experience with Handlebar, I feel the need to spend time with old friends  who make my day, not break it! Also, I want to use up some bits and pieces, otherwise I'll have to buy a new house for more cupboard space.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Hooked - just a suggestion
When you do your coffee juice reviews can you please include where you got the juice and the price (of if you got it for review purposes)
Also, if its an international or locally mixed juice
Will help others (myself included) to find some of these juices you are trying out


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked - just a suggestion
> When you do your coffee juice reviews can you please include where you got the juice and the price (of if you got it for review purposes)
> Also, if its an international or locally mixed juice
> Will help others (myself included) to find some of these juices you are trying out



@Silver OK I'll do that. I'm happy to go back and edit all my previous reviews, but it will take a while - just bear with me, please! Are there any that you're particularly interested in right now?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver OK I'll do that. I'm happy to go back and edit all my previous reviews, but it will take a while - just bear with me, please! Are there any that you're particularly interested in right now?



Not to worry about past ones @Hooked !
Just for future, it may help the reader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Not to worry about past ones @Hooked !
> Just for future, it may help the reader

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

I said I wasn't going to do any more reviews for a week or so, but @Spyro gave this juice to me as part of a juice-trade at the Cape Town Vape Meet. Spyro, I know you were interested in what I would think of it, so here it is:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-africa-juice-reviews.t16377/#post-286330

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Hooked I just saw this over at Drip Society that I thought you might like. It's another offering from Barista Brew Co called 'Smores Mocha Breeze' : https://www.dripsociety.co.za/collections/international-e-liquid/products/smores-mocha-breeze-60ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

daniel craig said:


> @Hooked I just saw this over at Drip Society that I thought you might like. It's another offering from Barista Brew Co called 'Smores Mocha Breeze' : https://www.dripsociety.co.za/collections/international-e-liquid/products/smores-mocha-breeze-60ml




Oooooohhhhhh thank you so much - I'm going to order it right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

The coffee is brewing and reviews will resume next week


----------



## Hooked

* Ready ... Steady ... Brew! 
The coffee lady is brewing up a storm ...

Next review Mon 14 May: *
Barista Brew S'mores Mocha Breeze

@daniel craig 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Yep, the coffee lady is back at her post! 
*
REVIEW: Barista Brew - S'mores Mocha Breeze*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/#post-664723


Next up: Craft Vapour - Pronkhond (house-brand)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Craft Vapour - Pronkhond*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craft-vapour-juice-review.t49981
Revu
The above link has disappeared and now shows ERROR. I do not know why.

I have copied the review into a *new Craft Vapour Review thread:*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craft-vapour-juice-reviews.t72684/#post-919644

Up next: GQV - West Coast Frappe

Thanks for telling me about this one, @Stosta!


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I've been MIA for a few days due to a fried computer. Now that would make an interesting flavour - with coffee added, of course! When bad things happen in my life, my first line of psychological defence is, "It could be worse. It could be XYZ." What could be worse than a fried computer? Having no coffee juice!

*REVIEW*

*GQV - West Coast Frappe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/


Next up in a few minutes: House of P.O.E.T. Postcard Collection - Mexican Coffee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Hooked - have you tried this before?








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - have you tried this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Yes, @RenaldoRheeder I have, but thanks anyway for telling me - and for your trouble in posting a pic too! A few of us imported it as part of a group-buy. Here's my review 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635803.

You obviously have it, unless the pic is photoshopped lol, so I'd be interested in what YOU think of it. Perhaps you could also review it or comment in the same review thread? 

Have you ever had @Andre's Irish Coffee? Quite honestly, I think it's much better than Merak Infusion's Eleanor. Here's my review of Andre's Irish Coffee, and if you've been lucky enough to try it, perhaps you could also comment?

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I said the Mexican Coffee review would be done in a few minutes, so how did a few minutes turn into a few hours??

*REVIEW

House of P.O.E.T. - Postcard Collection - Mexican Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/house-of-p-o-e-t-juice-reviews.t50204/

The review includes pics of the unusual box, as well as interesting info about House of P.O.E.T.

Next up: 
New on the shelves at @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds :
Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee Cupcakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> Yes, @RenaldoRheeder I have, but thanks anyway for telling me - and for your trouble in posting a pic too! A few of us imported it as part of a group-buy. Here's my review
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/#post-635803.
> 
> You obviously have it, unless the pic is photoshopped lol, so I'd be interested in what YOU think of it. Perhaps you could also review it or comment in the same review thread?
> 
> Have you ever had @Andre's Irish Coffee? Quite honestly, I think it's much better than Merak Infusion's Eleanor. Here's my review of Andre's Irish Coffee, and if you've been lucky enough to try it, perhaps you could also comment?
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/



I did get it indeed. I have added my comments with the review 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Union of Vapers / Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee Cupcakes*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/union-of-vapers-juice-reviews.t50300/

Up Next: A few coffee/cappuccino juices from Vapeplicity


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake*

Yesterday I received my bottle of Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake. This juice hasn't been launched yet, but Paulie had a giveaway and I was lucky - and I mean really lucky - to receive a bottle. Thank you so much @Paulie!

This juice is a WOW WOW WOW!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Vapeplicity - range of coffees and cappuccinos*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeplicity-juice-reviews.t50442/


Next up: Five Pawns Black Flag Risen Original


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *REVIEW: Vapeplicity - range of coffees and cappuccinos*
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeplicity-juice-reviews.t50442/
> 
> 
> Next up: Five Pawns Black Flag Risen Original



Ooh, am keen to hear what you think of Five Pawns Black Flag Risen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* Five Pawns - Black Flag Risen - Original
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/five-pawns-juice-reviews.t601/page-8



Next up: TBCO - Double Dutch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> *REVIEW:* Five Pawns - Black Flag Risen - Original
> 
> Next up: TBCO - Double Dutch


Link missing?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Link missing?



Thnx and rectified


----------



## ARYANTO

Rooigevaar said:


> You need to add Paulie's Coffee Cake to the list!


That is a MUST have !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> That is a MUST have !!


 
@ARYANTO I tried it long before I started the coffee research and for me it was nothing exciting.


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO I tried it long before I started the coffee research and for me it was nothing exciting.


OK , what about Secret sauce - Latte [E & B FLAVOR USA]


----------



## Hooked

Hi to all the coffee-loving peeps!

Firstly, I've added an Edit to the Five Pawns review.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/five-pawns-juice-reviews.t601/page-8

Secondly, my apologies for not posting the review of TBCO Double Dutch yesterday, as promised. I would like a few more days, then I will post both TBCO reviews together:

TBCO - Double Dutch (toffee, coffee, tobacco)
TBCO - Havana Dark (caramel cappuccino, tobacco)

kabir499

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> OK , what about Secret sauce - Latte [E& B FLAVOR USA]



@ARYANTO I love that you take the trouble to offer suggestions, thank you so much!!!! 
I've got Secret Sauce Latte, but I haven't tried it yet. On Page 1 of this thread, I've listed everything that I HAVE and I'm happily vaping my way through the list. I think I need to put that list in alphabetical order. Will do so now. 

Keep the suggestions rolling!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

The list of coffees which *I HAVE*, though not all tried yet, is now in alphabetical order. See p.1 of this thread.

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO I love that you take the trouble to offer suggestions, thank you so much!!!!
> I've got Secret Sauce Latte, but I haven't tried it yet. On Page 1 of this thread, I've listed everything that I HAVE and I'm happily vaping my way through the list. I think I need to put that list in alphabetical order. Will do so now.
> 
> Keep the suggestions rolling!!


Cool, A-B-C ing the list will help - grin - have a super day !


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Cool, A-B-C ing the list will help - grin - have a super day !


that was fast !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> that was fast !!



lol I just copied it to Word, told Word to sort it alphabetically, and copied it back to the coffee thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome stuff @Hooked
You are the official vaping coffee juice expert now...
I think you probably have tried more coffee juices than anyone !

PS - liked your edit on the Five Pawns juice - it's good that you tried it in the Pico...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> My latest obsession is with coffee e-juice - it just makes the morning so much better! It's thanks to @Bumblee who started me on this road. Methinks it will be a long road ... bye-bye New Year's Resolution not to buy more juice. But - this is different. I really, really enjoy a coffee juice as my first-vape-of-the-day, so instead of re-ordering ones that I've tried, let me vape the road less travelled.
> 
> If you have any suggestions for my Coffee Research, which are not on any of my lists below, speak forth or forever lose your crema.
> 
> *See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/ for links to all reviews.*
> 
> *I HAVE the following, but not all have been tried - yet. See the above link for all the reviews.*
> 
> @Andre Creamy Coffee
> @Andre's Irish Coffee
> @KZOR - Boeretroos Versions 1 and 2
> All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta
> Avalon - Rune
> Ballistic Black - Cafe Ohm Le
> Barista Brew - Salted Caramel Macchiato
> Barista Brew - S'mores Mocha Breeze
> Blends - Hazelnut Latte
> Bumblebee - Machete
> Capital Vapes (house-brand) – Coffee
> Craft Vapour (house-brand) – Pronkhond
> eCiggies/Vapor Dragon/Dragon Juice – Cappuccino
> eCiggies/Wild Range - Coffee
> e-sense – Cappuccino
> Exclusive Vaping - Coffee Hazecookie
> Exclusive Vaping - The Farmwife
> Fate E-Liquid - Azteca
> Five Pawns - Black Flag Risen Original
> Gost Vapor & Ruthless – Gold
> GQ - Caviar
> GQV - West Coast Frappe
> Handlebar - The Charlie
> House of P.O.E.T. Postcard Collection - Mexican Coffee
> Joose-E-Liqdz - Espresso Haze by JEL
> Kilo - Moo Series / Coffee Milk
> Liqua - Coffee
> Liquiflav - Cafe Brulee
> Merak Infusion - Eleanor
> Milk Lab - Frappe
> Milkshake E-Liquids - Secret Menu/Wake Up Wake Up
> Motley Brew - Brews Brothers
> Mr Macaron - Salted Caramel (dessert/coffee?)
> Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee - Macchiato
> Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee - White Chocolate Mocha
> OFE - Cup o' Joe
> Oplus - Mocha Latte
> Orion – Meteorite
> Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake (not launched yet)
> Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve -Crème de la Crème
> Pompous Pom - Earl of Windsor
> Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans
> Savage - Jackman
> Secret Sauce - Latte
> Shipwreck - Conqueror
> Sickboy 77 - Five'O
> Snap - Café con Leche
> Subtle Vape – Irish Cream
> TBCO - Double Dutch
> TBCO - Havana Dark
> The Elements - Custard Frappichino
> The Lung Brewery - Heart of Gold
> The Mountain Range - Kilimanjaro's Coffee
> The Vape Bean - Americano
> The Vape Bean – Latte
> The Vape Industry - The Signature Collection (house-brand)
> TopQ - Coffee
> Twisp - Café Latte
> Ultimate Vape - Caramel Capuccino [sic] (house-brand)
> Ultimate Vape - Coffee (house-brand)
> Union of Vapers / Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee cup cakes
> Vape Coco Premium Vape Juice - Chocolate Caramel Coffee
> Vape Juice SA - Coffee
> Vape Juice SA – Coffee
> Vape King Eliquids - Tiramisu
> Vape MOB Intense - Frapichino
> Vape-0 - Cappuccino
> Vapeplicity Café Bomb
> Vapeplicity Cappuccino
> Vapeplicity Cappuccino Milkshake
> Vapeplicity Cascara
> Vapeplicity Coffee
> Vapeplicity Coffee & Amurula
> Vapeplicity Coffee & Double Choc
> Vapeplicity Coffee Shake
> Vapeplicity Coffee, Double Choc, Irish Crm
> Vapor - Cappuccino
> Vapor - Mocha
> VGOD - Café Machiatto
> Weston & Engine - Coffee Cake
> 
> 
> *Awaiting Delivery*
> Cloud Brew Vapes - Coffee Candi (for review purposes)
> 
> *To Buy List*
> Some juice from Spicy Vapes (expensive - recalculating ... recalculating...I might make a U-turn)
> Some more juice from @BLING shipping expensive - recalculating ... )
> Vapez (ECS house-brand) - Coffee
> Vaporfi Grand Reserve Catch Ya Latte
> 
> 
> *EDIT 8 JUNE:*
> *The "I HAVE" list is now in alphabetical order.*



My word, you have a lot of coffee juices!!!
(as per the first post in this thread)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver, Andre and Belinda are coming to Yzer for lunch on Sunday. I'll ask @Andre to review Five Pawns as well. I'm sure it will get a better review from him than it was from me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver, Andre and Belinda are coming to Yzer for lunch on Sunday. I'll ask @Andre to review Five Pawns as well. I'm sure it will get a better review from him than it was from me!



Ooh, lovely that you seeing @Andre 
If I was nearby I would definitely try join you!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ooh, lovely that you seeing @Andre
> If I was nearby I would definitely try join you!



I wish you could @Silver! @Bulldog, who lives near me, unfortunately can't make it this time. I also wish that @RenaldoRheeder could join us - we're going to Kaijiki. The owner is Dutch and a real character. I went there today to ask if we could vape. He didn't understand at first so I explained that it's electronic cigarettes.

His reply, "I don't care. The law says no smoking. It doesn't say no piffing [sic]". He got the word wrong, but it's quite amusing as we're meeting so that I can PIF Five Pawns to @Andre! Actually I would have been happy if he'd said we could vape outside but not in the restaurant, but he's more than willing for us to vape inside. If the weather is cold he'll even light a fire for us!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I wish you could @Silver! @Bulldog, who lives near me, unfortunately can't make it this time. I also wish that @RenaldoRheeder could join us - we're going to Kaijiki. The owner is Dutch and a real character. I went there today to ask if we could vape. He didn't understand at first so I explained that it's electronic cigarettes.
> 
> His reply, "I don't care. The law says no smoking. It doesn't say no piffing [sic]". He got the word wrong, but it's quite amusing as we're meeting so that I can PIF Five Pawns to @Andre! Actually I would have been happy if he'd said we could vape outside but not in the restaurant, but he's more than willing for us to vape inside. If the weather is cold he'll even light a fire for us!!



That's great!
Sounds like a nice place 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> I wish you could @Silver! @Bulldog, who lives near me, unfortunately can't make it this time. I also wish that @RenaldoRheeder could join us - we're going to Kaijiki. The owner is Dutch and a real character. I went there today to ask if we could vape. He didn't understand at first so I explained that it's electronic cigarettes.
> 
> His reply, "I don't care. The law says no smoking. It doesn't say no piffing [sic]". He got the word wrong, but it's quite amusing as we're meeting so that I can PIF Five Pawns to @Andre! Actually I would have been happy if he'd said we could vape outside but not in the restaurant, but he's more than willing for us to vape inside. If the weather is cold he'll even light a fire for us!!



@Hooked - maybe in August, else at the end of the year. We have to do a reunion. With all your coffee juices now and some more of @Andre 's mixes, it can only be epic 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - maybe in August, else at the end of the year. We have to do a reunion. With all your coffee juices now and some more of @Andre 's mixes, it can only be epic
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder and you can bring some of your mixes too! And we can all bring empty bottles so that we can have a share-fair, how's that? @Andre . But you, Renaldo, are excused from the empty bottles since you have to fly here!


----------



## Hooked

My apologies, peeps, but reviews for TBCO - Double Dutch (toffee, coffee, tobacco) and TBCO - Havana Dark (caramel cappuccino, tobacco) are postponed until further notice.

Next up:
Splash e-Juice (budget range by The Vape Guy): Coffee Cream @BumbleBee

followed by

Cloud Brew Vapes: Coffee Candi CloudBrewVapes


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Splash e-Juice - Coffee Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/page-2

Up next:
Cloud Brew Vapes - Coffee Candi CloudBrewVapes


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Cloud Brew Vapes - Coffee Candi*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-brew-vapes-juice-reviews.t50858/


----------



## Hooked

Hi everyone, @HouseOfVape and @kabir499, I know that you are also waiting for the reviews.

Firstly, just to bring you up to date with what's happening. 

I purchased TBCO - Double Dutch (toffee, coffee, tobacco) and TBCO - Havana Dark (caramel cappuccino, tobacco) knowing full well that I don't like tobacco *at all*. I thought that the deliciousness of the other flavours would compensate. Unfortunately, they didn't and I couldn't possibly write a fair review. Instead, I've decided to PIF these coffees to peeps who *do* like tobacco - and coffee! @Dietz has kindly offered to take - and review - Havana Dark and @Faiyaz Cheulkar, Double Dutch. The juices will be collected from me within the next week or so, so please bear with us. 

Secondly, I won't be trying any new coffees until the beginning of July, as I would like to spend time with some of my tried coffees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kabir499

Hooked said:


> Hi everyone, @HouseOfVape and @kabir499, I know that you are also waiting for the reviews.
> 
> Firstly, just to bring you up to date with what's happening.
> 
> I purchased TBCO - Double Dutch (toffee, coffee, tobacco) and TBCO - Havana Dark (caramel cappuccino, tobacco) knowing full well that I don't like tobacco *at all*. I thought that the deliciousness of the other flavours would compensate. Unfortunately, they didn't and I couldn't possibly write a fair review. Instead, I've decided to PIF these coffees to peeps who *do* like tobacco - and coffee! @Dietz has kindly offered to take - and review - Havana Dark and @Faiyaz Cheulkar, Double Dutch. The juices will be collected from me within the next week or so, so please bear with us.
> 
> Secondly, I won't be trying any new coffees until the beginning of July, as I would like to spend time with some of my tried coffees.


We are truly sorry to hear that you did not enjoy the TBCO range!

Thank you for your fair and honest review! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

kabir499 said:


> We are truly sorry to hear that you did not enjoy the TBCO range!
> 
> Thank you for your fair and honest review!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hi @kabir499 - That was not my review - that was just an explanation as to why I had not done reviews yet! And the reason is that I don't like the tobacco taste. It's my own stupid fault for ordering them, as I know I don't like tobacco!! So ... I'm giving them to two other vapers who *do* like tobacco and they will write reviews. I think that is the fair way to do it, as my review could not be fair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499

Hooked said:


> Hi @kabir499 - That was not my review - that was just an explanation as to why I had not done reviews yet! And the reason is that I don't like the tobacco taste. It's my own stupid fault for ordering them, as I know I don't like tobacco!! So ... I'm giving them to two other vapers who *do* like tobacco and they will write reviews. I think that is the fair way to do it, as my review could not be fair.


Oh! So sorry, It has been a busy day. I understand. 
Eager to find out what the other peoples reviews will be!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

kabir499 said:


> Oh! So sorry, It has been a busy day. I understand.
> Eager to find out what the other peoples reviews will be!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



It will be a while still, as we all live hectic lives and they haven't been able to fetch them from me yet. But when the reviews are done, they'll be posted in a House of Vape - Juice Reviews thread and we'll ensure that you are tagged. And in case you miss the tag, I'll PM you as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kabir499

Hooked said:


> It will be a while still, as we all live hectic lives and they haven't been able to fetch them from me yet. But when the reviews are done, they'll be posted in a House of Vape - Juice Reviews thread and we'll ensure that you are tagged. And in case you miss the tag, I'll PM you as well.


Cool, thanks a million!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kabir499

Hooked said:


> It will be a while still, as we all live hectic lives and they haven't been able to fetch them from me yet. But when the reviews are done, they'll be posted in a House of Vape - Juice Reviews thread and we'll ensure that you are tagged. And in case you miss the tag, I'll PM you as well.


Cool, thanks a million!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> It will be a while still, as we all live hectic lives and they haven't been able to fetch them from me yet. But when the reviews are done, they'll be posted in a House of Vape - Juice Reviews thread and we'll ensure that you are tagged. And in case you miss the tag, I'll PM you as well.



Arent these TBCO juices @Hooked? 
They should go into a "TBCO - Juice Reviews" thread because TBCO is the manufacturer, not House of Vape
(Unless i am mistaken)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Arent these TBCO juices @Hooked?
> They should go into a "TBCO - Juice Reviews" thread because TBCO is the manufacturer, not House of Vape
> (Unless i am mistaken)



@Silver Yes, you're right. @kabir499 The reviews will be under TBCO - Juice Reviews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW EDITED:* Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international-juice-reviews.t47749/#post-647511

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Another one for you @Hooked 
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/platinum-vapour-dunkt-60ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

skola said:


> Another one for you @Hooked
> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/platinum-vapour-dunkt-60ml



Brilliant! Thanks for the heads up @skola!


----------



## Hooked

*

*
especially on a cold, windy, rainy Cape Town day! It's raining cats and dogs here - I nearly stepped into a poodle!

Coffee reviews resume forthwith and we're off to a roasty start ...
*
REVIEW EDITED - again : Andre's Creamy Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/#post-654983








a "bold and intoxicating coffee liqueur" - hmmm sounds interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: TBCO - Havana Dark*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tbco-juice-reviews.t51347/#post-691391

Many thanks to @Dietz and @Tashy for the in-depth review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Shipwreck - Conqueror*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/shipwreck-eliquid-juice-reviews.t51477/








TKO - Coffee Time (launched on 30 June 2018): "A steamy Cup of all day Latte"


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

What do you get when you wake up on a workday and realize you ran out of coffee?
-
A depresso.
​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:* *TKO - Coffee Time*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tko-juice-reviews.t51567/


*

*

Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé: 
Smooth blend of dark nutty coffee, light sweet cream, and bold rich mocha
*
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.t51687/#post-695756
*








High Class Vape Co. - Caramel Frapp*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: * *High Class Vape - Caramel Frapp*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/high-class-vape-juice-reviews.t51878/






eCiggies / Wilde Draak: Coffee


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: eCiggies Wilde Draak*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167






A few months back, I posted in Vape Mail that I had received two coffees specially made for me by one of our forumites:

- Like a 4 chord Song
- This Coffee Went Nuts

At that time, he wished to remain anonymous, nor did he want me to review the coffees on the forum. However, he has now agreed to come out into the limelight, where he belongs. 
*
Can you guess who it is?

All will be revealed on Sunday 29th.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: And the mystery man - a DIYer of note - is @Steyn777 !!! *

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Michael of Orion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: ORION - METEORITE*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-juice-reviews.t52249/







A juice recently launched: Lush - Coffee Caramel


----------



## Hooked




----------



## skola

Hooked said:


> View attachment 140368


https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/cappuccino-by-the-grind-30ml-1
https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/vanilla-latte-by-the-grind-30ml
https://www.artofvape.co.za/collect...s-cold-brew-coffee-white-chocolate-mocha-30ml
https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/all-eliquid/products/nitros-cold-coffee-brew-macchiato-100ml


----------



## Hooked

skola said:


> https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/cappuccino-by-the-grind-30ml-1
> https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/vanilla-latte-by-the-grind-30ml
> https://www.artofvape.co.za/collect...s-cold-brew-coffee-white-chocolate-mocha-30ml
> https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/all-eliquid/products/nitros-cold-coffee-brew-macchiato-100ml



Thank you so much @skola!  This is fantastic! Wow!

I already have Nitro Cold Brew - just haven't tried it yet, but I had never even heard of Grind! You've made my day!!!

And I had never been to Art of Vape's website either - what interesting juice they have! Needless to say, I ordered more than just the coffee lol - always happens! All in all, a very nice find!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Hooked said:


> Thank you so much @skola!  This is fantastic! Wow!
> 
> I already have Nitro Cold Brew - just haven't tried it yet, but I had never even heard of Grind! You've made my day!!!
> 
> And I had never been to Art of Vape's website either - what interesting juice they have! Needless to say, I ordered more than just the coffee lol - always happens! All in all, a very nice find!


You're welcome @Hooked... The owner is a fantastic guy and it's nice to see that he is increasing his range of e-liquids. Looking forward to your reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW:  Umbrella Labs / Lush - Coffee Caramel*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.t52393/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*And if they come back with coffee juice, it MUST be!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: eCiggies Vapor Dragon - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-706166











Using Blck Vapour's Easy One Shot Kit, kindly supplied to me by @Richio. Sorry for taking so long, Richio 

*EDIT:*
*Apologies for delay - I just haven't had chance to do this yet. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar

Picked up Morning Glory from @Rude Rudi at VapeCon. @Hooked you should give it a bash, very well balanced coffee liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rooigevaar said:


> Picked up Morning Glory from @Rude Rudi at VapeCon. @Hooked you should give it a bash, very well balanced coffee liquid



Thanks @Rooigevaar, I received my order today, but haven't tried it yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rooigevaar said:


> Picked up Morning Glory from @Rude Rudi at VapeCon. @Hooked you should give it a bash, very well balanced coffee liquid



Ah, no ways - I was also at @Rude Rudi and that Morning Glory evaded me. I went for the Icee Lychee. Can't believe I didnt get Morning Glory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: TBCO - Double Dutch*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tbco-juice-reviews.t51347/#post-718522

Thank you for doing the review @Faiyaz Cheulkar !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Note: I still haven't got around to mixing the Coffee Mill one shot which I received from @Richio and it's brought me to a complete standstill, as I promised to do it, so I haven't reviewed other coffees yet. Oh me, oh my! If I were a DIYer I would have stopped vaping months ago, because I wouldn't have had anything to vape! . I'm giving myself until the end of September. If I haven't mixed it by then, I'll put it on the back burner for a few more months ... or years ...


----------



## Hooked

*Wishing everyone a very happy, beanful day!!*

And to celebrate this day, I finally mixed the Roasted Caramel Latte one-shot kit, kindly supplied months ago by @Richio Blck Vapour. 
I've been procaffeinating for far too long.
It has to steep for 3 days and then ... we shall see!

​


----------



## Hooked

*Update on Coffee Mill One Shot
*
I finally got around to mixing it and allowed it to steep for 3 days as per instructions. However, the flavour was very weak, so I'm steeping it for two weeks at @RainstormZA's suggestion. After that I'll post a review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Secret Sauce Latte Salt Nic 30mg*

*followed by*

*Reavers - KoBleMunky *

@MartinDC

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW

SECRET SAUCE - LATTE (Nic Salts 30mg)
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/secret-sauce-juice-reviews.t54037/#post-723013

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*



Reavers - KoBleMunky *

@MartinDC


Followed by: Kilo / Moo Series - Coffee Milk


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: Reavers VapEliquids - KoBleMunKy 
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/papa-reavers-juice-reviews.t42829/#post-590197


----------



## Hooked

Joose - High Tea Collection @ShaneW 

(All three juices will be reviewed)


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: JOOSE - HIGH TEA COLLECTION 
(Arabica Latte, Chai Tea Latte, Nutty Crunch Cookie)*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/#post-725044

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

*FINALLY !!!

REVIEW: COFFEE MILL ONE SHOT - ROASTED CARAMEL LATTE

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/



*


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Try some morning glory by vapefuel @Hooked 

It’s yum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Try some morning glory by vapefuel @Hooked
> 
> It’s yum



Thanks for the suggestion @Paul33 I do have it along with many others in my Untried box!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Paul33 I do have it along with many others in my Untried box!


I love the stuff 

Not in your face coffee, just all round yum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: KILO / MOO SERIES - COFFEE MILK*
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kilo-moo-series-juice-review.t54614/




*


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> View attachment 149202


awesome cap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The most dangerous game is seeing how long I can go without coffee … juice.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> awesome cap



Matches your avatar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Matches your avatar!


and user name. les vaches, french


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> and user name. les vaches, french



Which means?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Which means?


les=the vaches=cows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: eCiggies / Wild Range - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: VAPE JUICE SA - COFFEE*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-juice-sa-juice-reviews.t54870/#post-731528


----------



## Hooked

*Fate E-Liquid - Azteca*


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: FATE E LIQUID - AZTECA*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fate-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t55054/


----------



## Hooked

*Vape Fuel - Morning Glory * @Rude Rudi 
*
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: VAPE FUEL - MORNING GLORY*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.t55181/


----------



## Hooked

*



AVACARE/NICO-E: EXOTICA SEQUEL II *


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*REVIEW: AVACARE/NICO-E - Exotica Sequel II Mocha Sublime*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/avacare-juice-reviews.t55444/

*






*


----------



## Hooked

The Grind - Cappuccino
The Grind - Vanilla Latte


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Hooked if you ever come across TopQ Coffee grab a bottle... 5 years ago it was the best coffee e-juice by a country mile. It was made in Japan but I haven't seen any TopQ juices for a while... if I find a bottle I will certainly give it a go again and see if it's as good as I remember way back when!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked if you ever come across TopQ Coffee grab a bottle... 5 years ago it was the best coffee e-juice by a country mile. It was made in Japan but I haven't seen any TopQ juices for a while... if I find a bottle I will certainly give it a go again and see if it's as good as I remember way back when!



@Rob Fisher It was excellent a year ago when I had it. I wish I could find more, but TopQ doesn't seem to be available in SA anymore. 

I reviewed it here: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/topq-juice-reviews.t556/page-2#post-651367

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> The Grind - Cappuccino
> The Grind - Vanilla Latte




Oh my vape. I have two reviews outstanding, which were promised in my What's Next on 26 Nov.! That's almost a month ago! Somehow, I've lost a month. How? Where? Why?

This is why:




It's that time of the year when I just run out of steam. And now, without further ado, here's the link to both reviews:

*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-grind-juice-reviews.t56046/*


*The Grind - Cappuccino*



*The Grind - Vanilla Latte

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

And this is me signing off on coffee reviews for this year.

Wishing all of you a happy, peaceful holiday. 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unkl Platz

If you're into DIY may i suggest the following as possible starting point? 
i've made myself plenty of these and i love it 
produces a rich but clean coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Unkl Platz said:


> If you're into DIY may i suggest the following as possible starting point?
> i've made myself plenty of these and i love it
> produces a rich but clean coffee



@Unkl Platz I've never tried DIY, but I do intend to do so next year, so thank you ever so much for this recipe. It's very kind of you indeed!


----------



## Hooked

My apologies for the extended break, but reviews will resume from 1 Feb (2019 )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

@Hooked you must include VaporFi GRND RSRV Catch Ya Latte on your list. This was one of the first coffee juices I bought and it was superb.
I got it at Vape Gurus but not certain whether they still have stock. Perhaps @stevie g can check and let us know...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> @Hooked you must include VaporFi GRND RSRV Catch Ya Latte on your list. This was one of the first coffee juices I bought and it was superb.
> I got it at Vape Gurus but not certain whether they still have stock. Perhaps @stevie g can check and let us know...



Thanks very much @Rude Rudi but I have tried and tried to find this one, to no avail.


----------



## Paul33

It’s almost the end of January @Hooked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I made my own coffee mix, but almost never use it as I have to rewick after the coffee as the taste just doent go away. Are all coffee juices like that?


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I made my own coffee mix, but almost never use it as I have to rewick after the coffee as the taste just doent go away. Are all coffee juices like that?



@Jean claude Vaaldamme You want the coffee taste to go away? I'm really concerned about you. Perhaps you should see a doctor or even a psychologist as I think you have a serious affliction.

Seriously now ... I LOVE my coffee juice, as you will see if you go to the first page of this thread. You're right when you say the coffee flavour doesn't go away, but I wouldn't want it to and I have a dedicated mod which is *only* for coffee. (and one dedicated to bakery/dessert etc. and another dedicated to fruit.) I find that having mods. dedicated to flavour profiles works best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> It’s almost the end of January @Hooked



I knowwwwwww .... next week will be time! It's right there on my coffee shelf, staring me in the face every time I open the cupboard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Yep, it's coffee time again! My apologies for my l-o-n-g coffee break!!*​


----------



## Hooked

​And first up we have a coffee from one our well-known DIYers

*Choffee by @Paul33 *

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I made my own coffee mix, but almost never use it as I have to rewick after the coffee as the taste just doent go away. Are all coffee juices like that?


Yeah it is the same with musk and melon. You have to throw the tank away...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> View attachment 157598
> 
> ​And first up we have a coffee from one our well-known DIYers
> 
> *Choffee by @Paul33 *
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/
> 
> View attachment 157599

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

This picture was painted with coffee (but not by me!). Quite incredible, isn't it?
http://seattlerefined.com/features/artistoftheweek/artist-of-the-week-tammie-wales

​'Tis time for reflection. A year ago, on 11 Feb. 2018, I started my Coffee Juice Research and since then I’ve tried 77 (if I've counted correctly) different coffees.

My first post in this thread was:

_


Hooked said:



My latest obsession is with coffee e-juice - it just makes the morning so much better! It's thanks to @BumbleBee who started me on this road. Methinks it will be a long road ... bye-bye New Year's Resolution not to buy more juice. But - this is different. I really, really enjoy a coffee juice as my first-vape-of-the-day, so instead of re-ordering ones that I've tried, let me vape the road less travelled.

Click to expand...

_


Hooked said:


> _If you have any suggestions for my Coffee Research, which are not on any of my lists below, speak forth or forever lose your crema._



This has been the best road which I have ever travelled! How did my journey begin?

When I first started vaping I bought two bottles of juice, one of which was a banana and coffee cake. Even then, I had an interest in coffee - I just didn't realise how much of an interest! The banana and coffee cake juice was awful, but fortunately I had another flavour (not coffee) which saved the day, otherwise I wouldn't be a vaper today!

My second coffee juice was a bottle of Top Q - Coffee. It's a Japanese brand and sadly no longer available in SA. I loved it, but I still didn't realise that coffee juice was to become my pleasure - and my bank account's pain. It's pretty expensive when a new juice comes on the market and I have to pay shipping just for that one bottle!

In spite of having bought two coffee juices right at the beginning of my vaping journey, I still didn’t realise that it was to become an obsession. When I tried my third coffee, @BumbleBee 's Machete, I was blown away by the flavour and I knew then that coffee juice is *the one* for me. There's just something special about the flavour of Machete and to this day it remains my firm favourite - and my comfort-coffee when life chucks lemons at me!

And so the quest began. I’m absolutely thrilled when I see ads for the launch of a new coffee, but what is even more exciting is when I Google and find a coffee brewing away in a little corner of the vape world. Oh. My. Vape. I jump up and down in my chair, clench and shake my fists in the air and shout, "YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!" My dogs think if I’ve lost the plot.

I’ve also been told about coffees by other vapers on the forum. Thank you so much to all of you! I wouldn't have known about those coffees if it weren't for you and I truly appreciate your letting me know. 









Best of all are the wonderful DIYers who have made coffee for me. These coffees have a special place in my heart because they were especially made by you, for me. 

Thank you from the bottom of my tank to the following awesome peeps:

*@Andre - Irish Coffee; Creamy Coffee*
(The Irish Coffee is superb!!)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/

*@KZOR - Boeretroos*
I didn't quite like the first one, so KZOR took the trouble to make Version 2, which is on point!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-646676

*@Steyn777 - This Coffee Went Nuts; Like a 4 Chord Song*
The concentrate for both was made, and I mean that literally, by @Steyn777, by grinding real coffee beans!!! I believe it was quite a process too so, @Steyn777, know it is deeply appreciated!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/

*@Paul33 - Choffee*
A lip-smacking chocolate and coffee combination!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/



all of you!!!

My non-vaping friends shake their heads in disbelief when I tell them that someone I've never even met, who lives in another city, has made a coffee juice for me. We are the most amazing community. Love you guys so much! 

Many people think that I’m looking for the perfect coffee, but it’s not that. I just love coffee, love experiencing the different blends – and love the hunt!!! I had no idea that I would find so many coffees. Of course I haven't liked them all but that doesn't matter in the least. It's the excitement of finding and trying another coffee which gives me pleasure.

Is coffee my ADV? No, I like changing flavours throughout the day, but if I were allowed only one flavour, it would be coffee, of course! However, my first and last vape of the day is always coffee. And when life throws lemons at me, regardless of the time of day, I switch off my phone and fill up with my comfort-coffee: @BumbleBee's Machete. It’s still my favourite after all the coffees which I’ve tried.

Why do I not post a review more often, some may ask. The answer is simple – I don’t try a new coffee every day! I usually spend a few days with a coffee before I review it and furthermore, sometimes Life just gets in the way and I don’t have time (or energy) to write a review. I'm fine with this and I hope that you are too. There's no rush - just savour the flavour!

I still have quite a few coffees which are in the Untried Box, as well as some new ones purchased about a month ago, which I haven’t added to the list on p.1 yet. When I do so, I’ll post an update.

And so, coffee-vapers, we start a new coffee year. May it be full of beans and lip-licking crema!

​

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*NITRO'S COLD BREW COFFEE - White Chocolate Mocha*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.t57135/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SUBTLE VAPE - IRISH CREAM
*​EDIT: Inserted pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 158224
> 
> 
> This picture was painted with coffee (but not by me!). Quite incredible, isn't it?
> http://seattlerefined.com/features/artistoftheweek/artist-of-the-week-tammie-wales
> 
> ​'Tis time for reflection. A year ago, on 11 Feb. 2018, I started my Coffee Juice Research and since then I’ve tried 77 (if I've counted correctly) different coffees.
> 
> My first post in this thread was:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been the best road which I have ever travelled! How did my journey begin?
> 
> When I first started vaping I bought two bottles of juice, one of which was a banana and coffee cake. Even then, I had an interest in coffee - I just didn't realise how much of an interest! The banana and coffee cake juice was awful, but fortunately I had another flavour (not coffee) which saved the day, otherwise I wouldn't be a vaper today!
> 
> My second coffee juice was a bottle of Top Q - Coffee. It's a Japanese brand and sadly no longer available in SA. I loved it, but I still didn't realise that coffee juice was to become my pleasure - and my bank account's pain. It's pretty expensive when a new juice comes on the market and I have to pay shipping just for that one bottle!
> 
> In spite of having bought two coffee juices right at the beginning of my vaping journey, I still didn’t realise that it was to become an obsession. When I tried my third coffee, @BumbleBee 's Machete, I was blown away by the flavour and I knew then that coffee juice is *the one* for me. There's just something special about the flavour of Machete and to this day it remains my firm favourite - and my comfort-coffee when life chucks lemons at me!
> 
> And so the quest began. I’m absolutely thrilled when I see ads for the launch of a new coffee, but what is even more exciting is when I Google and find a coffee brewing away in a little corner of the vape world. Oh. My. Vape. I jump up and down in my chair, clench and shake my fists in the air and shout, "YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!" My dogs think if I’ve lost the plot.
> 
> I’ve also been told about coffees by other vapers on the forum. Thank you so much to all of you! I wouldn't have known about those coffees if it weren't for you and I truly appreciate your letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all are the wonderful DIYers who have made coffee for me. These coffees have a special place in my heart because they were especially made by you, for me.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my tank to the following awesome peeps:
> 
> *@Andre - Irish Coffee; Creamy Coffee*
> (The Irish Coffee is superb!!)
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
> 
> *@KZOR - Boeretroos*
> I didn't quite like the first one, so KZOR took the trouble to make Version 2, which is on point!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-646676
> 
> *@Steyn777 - This Coffee Went Nuts; Like a 4 Chord Song*
> The concentrate for both was made, and I mean that literally, by @Steyn777, by grinding real coffee beans!!! I believe it was quite a process too so, @Steyn777, know it is deeply appreciated!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> 
> *@Paul33 - Choffee*
> A lip-smacking chocolate and coffee combination!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/
> 
> 
> View attachment 158259
> all of you!!!
> 
> My non-vaping friends shake their heads in disbelief when I tell them that someone I've never even met, who lives in another city, has made a coffee juice for me. We are the most amazing community. Love you guys so much!
> 
> Many people think that I’m looking for the perfect coffee, but it’s not that. I just love coffee, love experiencing the different blends – and love the hunt!!! I had no idea that I would find so many coffees. Of course I haven't liked them all but that doesn't matter in the least. It's the excitement of finding and trying another coffee which gives me pleasure.
> 
> Is coffee my ADV? No, I like changing flavours throughout the day, but if I were allowed only one flavour, it would be coffee, of course! However, my first and last vape of the day is always coffee. And when life throws lemons at me, regardless of the time of day, I switch off my phone and fill up with my comfort-coffee: @BumbleBee's Machete. It’s still my favourite after all the coffees which I’ve tried.
> 
> Why do I not post a review more often, some may ask. The answer is simple – I don’t try a new coffee every day! I usually spend a few days with a coffee before I review it and furthermore, sometimes Life just gets in the way and I don’t have time (or energy) to write a review. I'm fine with this and I hope that you are too. There's no rush - just savour the flavour!
> 
> I still have quite a few coffees which are in the Untried Box, as well as some new ones purchased about a month ago, which I haven’t added to the list on p.1 yet. When I do so, I’ll post an update.
> 
> And so, coffee-vapers, we start a new coffee year. May it be full of beans and lip-licking crema!
> 
> View attachment 158244​



Thanks for that @Hooked !
I appreciate your efforts and your coffee research has certainly opened my eyes to juices I would never have known about. 

What I like about your coffee journey and the way you documented it - is that you have done it with passion - and that comes through big time. Anyone who has passion for something and really enjoys it - usually does a great job and it benefits others. I also like how you chose one flavour profile - or rather that it chose you. Makes it focused and special.

All the best for the year ahead and may the coffee be nice and tasty for 2019!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> What I like about your coffee journey and the way you documented it - is that you have done it with passion - and that comes through big time.



Thank you, @Silver! I didn't realise it was so obvious  !

Here's to a good year for all of us!

EDIT: Oh. My. Vape. Somehow an angry image, which I used in my comment on FB about Eskom's proposed price increase, found its way here!!!!!!!!! I've deleted it now!!!


----------



## Hooked

*
SUBTLE VAPE - Irish Cream



*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*
PLATINUM VAPOUR - DUNK'T*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/platinum-vapour-juice-reviews.t57476/


----------



## Hooked

*



STEAM MASTERS
MELK JAVA
*
​


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Steam Masters - Melk Java
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*ELP - COFFEE CREAM*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*ELP - COFFEE CREAM



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*POMPOUS POM

Earl of Windsor & Earl of Windsor on Ice*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
*Pompous Pom - Earl of Windsor*







*Pompous Pom - Earl of Windsor on Ice



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Capital Vapes - Coffee*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 161206
> 
> 
> *Capital Vapes - Coffee*
> ​



Didnt know they have their own juices @Hooked
Thanks


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Didnt know they have their own juices @Hooked
> Thanks



@Silver They have quite a few actually, though I also wouldn't have known had it not been for my obsessive coffee search lol.

Have a look here: https://capitalvapes.co.za/product-category/eliqud/localliquid/cvhouserange/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*CAPITAL VAPES - COFFEE



*
@BoogaBooga

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*WORLD WONDERS - COLOSSUS



*


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3

@Esheli


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Silver

Was on my way to a meeting this afternoon and when I passed through Illovo I saw this sign when stopping at a robot. 

Was outside a coffee shop but I didn't see the shops name. 

Had to take the picture quick for @Hooked. 

Made me smile

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Was on my way to a meeting this afternoon and when I passed through Illovo I saw this sign when stopping at a robot.
> 
> Had to take the picture for @Hooked.
> 
> Made me smile




Love it! Thanks a lot @Silver!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you @Hooked for my coffee testers...

@BumbleBee's Machete was a CLEAR WINNER for me! Here is a pic of the one I liked the most and the one I disliked the most. The pic of all of them are left favourite to right not so much.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Hooked for my coffee testers...
> 
> @BumbleBee's Machete was a CLEAR WINNER for me! Here is a pic of the one I liked the most and the one I disliked the most. The pic of all of them are left favourite to right not so much.
> View attachment 162286
> View attachment 162287
> View attachment 162288






Ahhhh that's terrific @Rob Fisher!!!!! Really awesome for you to say that anything other than Red Pill is a CLEAR WINNER!!! 

Let's give @BumbleBee's Machete a standing ovation!   

It's interesting to see your preferences from most liked to least liked - and I'm sure that you now understand why I warned you about Ultimate Vape!!

*EDIT:* And I'm sure you now understand why, after I've tried about 75 coffees, Machete is still my favourite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Rob Fisher 

That was great @Hooked 

I can concur that Machete is a super juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> View attachment 162297
> 
> Ahhhh that's terrific @Rob Fisher!!!!! Really awesome for you to say that anything other than Red Pill is a CLEAR WINNER!!!
> 
> Let's give @BumbleBee's Machete a standing ovation!
> 
> It's interesting to see your preferences from most liked to least liked - and I'm sure that you now understand why I warned you about Ultimate Vape!!
> 
> *EDIT:* And I'm sure you now understand why, after I've tried about 75 coffees, Machete is still my favourite!



Indeed Machete by a country mile... it wasn't even close! Nice one Buzz Guy @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Indeed Machete by a country mile... it wasn't even close! Nice one Buzz Guy @BumbleBee


Thanks Rob, it good to see that you’ve finally found a coffee juice that you like

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*EXCLUSIVE VAPING - THE FARMWIFE



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exclusive-vaping-juice-reviews.t58241/#post-770311*

@Rob Fisher I would have included this one in my suggestions to you. I don't know if it can be found again though, but it's definitely worth keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

I wonder if it's going to be as good as The Farmwife?​


----------



## Hooked

​@Kirsty101

My apologies for being late with my reply, but here is some information for you.

Since this is a long list, I've categorised them according to what you said you like. 

The official flavour descriptions are included, but not my own comments. If you want to see those, click on the review link below each brand. Bear in mind that we all have different tastes, so just because I didn't like a coffee doesn't necessarily mean that it's not good.

The shop where I bought it (all purchased online) is usually included in my review, but they may no longer stock it so the best would be to google those which you might want to buy. But before you buy PM me and tell me which you're interested in, as I might have some lying around.


*DARK COFFEE*

*eCiggies - Wilde Draak (Local)*
No flavour description, but it's strong!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167


*The Vape Bean – Americano (Int.)*
"This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso."
N.B. I'm not sure if you'll still be able to get this one.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/


*Ultimate Vape – Coffee (Local)*
"A melodious fusion of bold espresso."
You could try this if you want a coffee that will put hairs on your chest. If you're brave enough to try it then so be it. I'm informing you about it but I do NOT recommend it.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/


*CARAMEL*

*Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato (Int.)*
“… a premium roasted coffee intermixing with drizzled of salted caramel …”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/


*Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor (Local) @Zeki Hilmi (Voopoo)*
A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream.
N.B. This is also available on ice, which I’ve included in the Chilled section.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390


*Umbrella Labs / Lush Liquids - Coffee Caramel (Local)*
“… the perfect blend of dark, aromatic coffee beans and sweet, sticky caramel.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.t52393/


*VGOD/Flavor Drips – Café Machiatto (Int.)*
“…a fresh brewed coffee served with fresh cream and rich caramel …”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-flavor-drips.t48001/


*Coffee Mill One Shot Kit – Roasted Caramel Latte (Int.) * @Richio of Blck Vapour
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/
N.B. This is a one shot, which means that you buy the premixed concentrate and then add VG/PG and nicotine. Great fun and easy to do as the kit from comes with an easy-to-follow instruction card.


*HAZELNUT*

*Blends of Distinction – Hazelnut Latte (Local) * @Blends Of Distinction
"freshly ground coffee beans, a hint of roasted hazelnuts, and a dollop of sweet smooth
cream to finish it off. Create your own ‘house-blend’ to produce a robust hazelnut taste on a lower wattage. A java junkie? Turn up the wattage for an “extra shot” of creamy latte with a nutty undertone.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342


*Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze (Local)* @Naeemhoosen
"A smooth hazelnut espresso coffee (decaf)"
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/


*Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème* (Int.)
“an all natural hazelnut cream with splashes of Arabica flavored coffee”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/


*The E-Liquid Project (ELP) – Coffee Cream* (Local)
“A rich blend of Italian Espresso, Roasted Hazelnuts and Creams. The perfect Hazelnut Latte.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-7#post-764832


*The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1* (Local) @Naeem_M
“A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Creams"
N.B. This was the winner of the Vapecon 2017 Beverage awards.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-industry-signature-collection-juice-reviews.t47651/#post-645869


*World Wonders – Colossus (Local) @Esheli *
“Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte” and “A complex blend of rich nutty dessert flavours”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3


*VANILLA*

*GQV – West Coast Frappe (Int.)*
"A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/


*Orion – Meteorite (Local)* @Michael
"A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla"
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-juice-reviews.t52249/


*Snap Liquids – Café con Leche (Int.)*
A “delicious brewed coffee blended with creamy vanilla milk with a hint of hazelnut.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753


*Vape Fuel - Morning Glory*
“creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel & a touch of biscuit...”
This juice is made by one of the forumites, @Rude Rudi, who launched his own juice range last year.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.t55181/


*CREAMY*

*Bumblebee / Splash – Coffee Cream (Local) *
This juice is part of the Bumblebee and Splash range, made by one of our forumites @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)
“A comforting coffee floating on a deliciously fluffy cream base with just a hint of sugar.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/page-2


*MILKSHAKES*

*Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake (Local) *
@Paulie is also on our forum.
“… creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk …”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4


*CHILLED / ON ICE*

You didn't specifically mention iced coffee, but since you like coffee milkshake you might like these too.

*Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor on Ice (Local) *
@Zeki Hilmi of Voopoo is also on our forum
“A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream, on ice.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390


*BAKERY *

I don’t know if you like doughnuts or milk tart, but I thought I’d just bring these to your attention because they’re both absolutely divine!

*Milkshake Liquids Secret Menu - Wake Up Wake Up (Int.)*
“a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe”
Quick comment: very little coffee flavour but the doughnut is to die for!!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milkshake-liquids-reviews.t49013/


*Steam Masters – Melk Java (Local) *
@raihaan and @BigGuy (Sir Vape) are on the forum
“Melktert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/


* The above are the coffees which I've tried, but I still have many to try still. If I come across one which I think might suit you, I'll tag you in this thread when I post the review link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Hooked said:


> View attachment 162843​@Kirsty101
> 
> My apologies for being late with my reply, but here is some information for you.
> 
> Since this is a long list, I've categorised them according to what you said you like.
> 
> The official flavour descriptions are included, but not my own comments. If you want to see those, click on the review link below each brand. Bear in mind that we all have different tastes, so just because I didn't like a coffee doesn't necessarily mean that it's not good.
> 
> The shop where I bought it (all purchased online) is usually included in my review, but they may no longer stock it so the best would be to google those which you might want to buy. But before you buy PM me and tell me which you're interested in, as I might have some lying around.
> 
> 
> *DARK COFFEE*
> 
> *eCiggies - Wilde Draak (Local)*
> No flavour description, but it's strong!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167
> 
> 
> *The Vape Bean – Americano (Int.)*
> "This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso."
> N.B. I'm not sure if you'll still be able to get this one.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/
> 
> 
> *Ultimate Vape – Coffee (Local)*
> "A melodious fusion of bold espresso."
> You could try this if you want a coffee that will put hairs on your chest. If you're brave enough to try it then so be it. I'm informing you about it but I do NOT recommend it.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/
> 
> 
> *CARAMEL*
> 
> *Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato (Int.)*
> “… a premium roasted coffee intermixing with drizzled of salted caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/
> 
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor (Local) @Zeki Hilmi (Voopoo)*
> A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream.
> N.B. This is also available on ice, which I’ve included in the Chilled section.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *Umbrella Labs / Lush Liquids - Coffee Caramel (Local)*
> “… the perfect blend of dark, aromatic coffee beans and sweet, sticky caramel.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.t52393/
> 
> 
> *VGOD/Flavor Drips – Café Machiatto (Int.)*
> “…a fresh brewed coffee served with fresh cream and rich caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-flavor-drips.t48001/
> 
> 
> *Coffee Mill One Shot Kit – Roasted Caramel Latte (Int.) * @Richio of Blck Vapour
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/
> N.B. This is a one shot, which means that you buy the premixed concentrate and then add VG/PG and nicotine. Great fun and easy to do as the kit from comes with an easy-to-follow instruction card.
> 
> 
> *HAZELNUT*
> 
> *Blends of Distinction – Hazelnut Latte (Local) * @Blends Of Distinction
> "freshly ground coffee beans, a hint of roasted hazelnuts, and a dollop of sweet smooth
> cream to finish it off. Create your own ‘house-blend’ to produce a robust hazelnut taste on a lower wattage. A java junkie? Turn up the wattage for an “extra shot” of creamy latte with a nutty undertone.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342
> 
> 
> *Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze (Local)* @Naeemhoosen
> "A smooth hazelnut espresso coffee (decaf)"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/
> 
> 
> *Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème* (Int.)
> “an all natural hazelnut cream with splashes of Arabica flavored coffee”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
> 
> 
> *The E-Liquid Project (ELP) – Coffee Cream* (Local)
> “A rich blend of Italian Espresso, Roasted Hazelnuts and Creams. The perfect Hazelnut Latte.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-7#post-764832
> 
> 
> *The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1* (Local) @Naeem_M
> “A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Creams"
> N.B. This was the winner of the Vapecon 2017 Beverage awards.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-industry-signature-collection-juice-reviews.t47651/#post-645869
> 
> 
> *World Wonders – Colossus (Local) @Esheli *
> “Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte” and “A complex blend of rich nutty dessert flavours”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3
> 
> 
> *VANILLA*
> 
> *GQV – West Coast Frappe (Int.)*
> "A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
> 
> 
> *Orion – Meteorite (Local)* @Michael
> "A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-juice-reviews.t52249/
> 
> 
> *Snap Liquids – Café con Leche (Int.)*
> A “delicious brewed coffee blended with creamy vanilla milk with a hint of hazelnut.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753
> 
> 
> *Vape Fuel - Morning Glory*
> “creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel & a touch of biscuit...”
> This juice is made by one of the forumites, @Rude Rudi, who launched his own juice range last year.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.t55181/
> 
> 
> *CREAMY*
> 
> *Bumblebee / Splash – Coffee Cream (Local) *
> This juice is part of the Bumblebee and Splash range, made by one of our forumites @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)
> “A comforting coffee floating on a deliciously fluffy cream base with just a hint of sugar.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/page-2
> 
> 
> *MILKSHAKES*
> 
> *Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake (Local) *
> @Paulie is also on our forum.
> “… creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4
> 
> 
> *CHILLED / ON ICE*
> 
> You didn't specifically mention iced coffee, but since you like coffee milkshake you might like these too.
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor on Ice (Local) *
> @Zeki Hilmi of Voopoo is also on our forum
> “A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream, on ice.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *BAKERY *
> 
> I don’t know if you like doughnuts or milk tart, but I thought I’d just bring these to your attention because they’re both absolutely divine!
> 
> *Milkshake Liquids Secret Menu - Wake Up Wake Up (Int.)*
> “a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe”
> Quick comment: very little coffee flavour but the doughnut is to die for!!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milkshake-liquids-reviews.t49013/
> 
> 
> *Steam Masters – Melk Java (Local) *
> @raihaan and @BigGuy (Sir Vape) are on the forum
> “Melktert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/
> 
> 
> * The above are the coffees which I've tried, but I still have many to try still. If I come across one which I think might suit you, I'll tag you in this thread when I post the review link.


Thank you so so much I can't wait to go through these and pick a few. You have made my black little coffee heart go pitter patter on a Saturday morning. Seriously love my coffee lol. Thank you again 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 162843​@Kirsty101
> 
> My apologies for being late with my reply, but here is some information for you.
> 
> Since this is a long list, I've categorised them according to what you said you like.
> 
> The official flavour descriptions are included, but not my own comments. If you want to see those, click on the review link below each brand. Bear in mind that we all have different tastes, so just because I didn't like a coffee doesn't necessarily mean that it's not good.
> 
> The shop where I bought it (all purchased online) is usually included in my review, but they may no longer stock it so the best would be to google those which you might want to buy. But before you buy PM me and tell me which you're interested in, as I might have some lying around.
> 
> 
> *DARK COFFEE*
> 
> *eCiggies - Wilde Draak (Local)*
> No flavour description, but it's strong!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167
> 
> 
> *The Vape Bean – Americano (Int.)*
> "This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso."
> N.B. I'm not sure if you'll still be able to get this one.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/
> 
> 
> *Ultimate Vape – Coffee (Local)*
> "A melodious fusion of bold espresso."
> You could try this if you want a coffee that will put hairs on your chest. If you're brave enough to try it then so be it. I'm informing you about it but I do NOT recommend it.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/
> 
> 
> *CARAMEL*
> 
> *Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato (Int.)*
> “… a premium roasted coffee intermixing with drizzled of salted caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/
> 
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor (Local) @Zeki Hilmi (Voopoo)*
> A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream.
> N.B. This is also available on ice, which I’ve included in the Chilled section.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *Umbrella Labs / Lush Liquids - Coffee Caramel (Local)*
> “… the perfect blend of dark, aromatic coffee beans and sweet, sticky caramel.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.t52393/
> 
> 
> *VGOD/Flavor Drips – Café Machiatto (Int.)*
> “…a fresh brewed coffee served with fresh cream and rich caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-flavor-drips.t48001/
> 
> 
> *Coffee Mill One Shot Kit – Roasted Caramel Latte (Int.) * @Richio of Blck Vapour
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/
> N.B. This is a one shot, which means that you buy the premixed concentrate and then add VG/PG and nicotine. Great fun and easy to do as the kit from comes with an easy-to-follow instruction card.
> 
> 
> *HAZELNUT*
> 
> *Blends of Distinction – Hazelnut Latte (Local) * @Blends Of Distinction
> "freshly ground coffee beans, a hint of roasted hazelnuts, and a dollop of sweet smooth
> cream to finish it off. Create your own ‘house-blend’ to produce a robust hazelnut taste on a lower wattage. A java junkie? Turn up the wattage for an “extra shot” of creamy latte with a nutty undertone.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342
> 
> 
> *Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze (Local)* @Naeemhoosen
> "A smooth hazelnut espresso coffee (decaf)"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/
> 
> 
> *Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème* (Int.)
> “an all natural hazelnut cream with splashes of Arabica flavored coffee”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
> 
> 
> *The E-Liquid Project (ELP) – Coffee Cream* (Local)
> “A rich blend of Italian Espresso, Roasted Hazelnuts and Creams. The perfect Hazelnut Latte.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-7#post-764832
> 
> 
> *The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1* (Local) @Naeem_M
> “A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Creams"
> N.B. This was the winner of the Vapecon 2017 Beverage awards.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-industry-signature-collection-juice-reviews.t47651/#post-645869
> 
> 
> *World Wonders – Colossus (Local) @Esheli *
> “Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte” and “A complex blend of rich nutty dessert flavours”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3
> 
> 
> *VANILLA*
> 
> *GQV – West Coast Frappe (Int.)*
> "A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
> 
> 
> *Orion – Meteorite (Local)* @Michael
> "A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-juice-reviews.t52249/
> 
> 
> *Snap Liquids – Café con Leche (Int.)*
> A “delicious brewed coffee blended with creamy vanilla milk with a hint of hazelnut.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753
> 
> 
> *Vape Fuel - Morning Glory*
> “creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel & a touch of biscuit...”
> This juice is made by one of the forumites, @Rude Rudi, who launched his own juice range last year.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.t55181/
> 
> 
> *CREAMY*
> 
> *Bumblebee / Splash – Coffee Cream (Local) *
> This juice is part of the Bumblebee and Splash range, made by one of our forumites @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)
> “A comforting coffee floating on a deliciously fluffy cream base with just a hint of sugar.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/page-2
> 
> 
> *MILKSHAKES*
> 
> *Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake (Local) *
> @Paulie is also on our forum.
> “… creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4
> 
> 
> *CHILLED / ON ICE*
> 
> You didn't specifically mention iced coffee, but since you like coffee milkshake you might like these too.
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor on Ice (Local) *
> @Zeki Hilmi of Voopoo is also on our forum
> “A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream, on ice.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *BAKERY *
> 
> I don’t know if you like doughnuts or milk tart, but I thought I’d just bring these to your attention because they’re both absolutely divine!
> 
> *Milkshake Liquids Secret Menu - Wake Up Wake Up (Int.)*
> “a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe”
> Quick comment: very little coffee flavour but the doughnut is to die for!!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milkshake-liquids-reviews.t49013/
> 
> 
> *Steam Masters – Melk Java (Local) *
> @raihaan and @BigGuy (Sir Vape) are on the forum
> “Melktert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/
> 
> 
> * The above are the coffees which I've tried, but I still have many to try still. If I come across one which I think might suit you, I'll tag you in this thread when I post the review link.


You are some serious coffee lover bud... Very impressed!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 162843​@Kirsty101
> 
> My apologies for being late with my reply, but here is some information for you.
> 
> Since this is a long list, I've categorised them according to what you said you like.
> 
> The official flavour descriptions are included, but not my own comments. If you want to see those, click on the review link below each brand. Bear in mind that we all have different tastes, so just because I didn't like a coffee doesn't necessarily mean that it's not good.
> 
> The shop where I bought it (all purchased online) is usually included in my review, but they may no longer stock it so the best would be to google those which you might want to buy. But before you buy PM me and tell me which you're interested in, as I might have some lying around.
> 
> 
> *DARK COFFEE*
> 
> *eCiggies - Wilde Draak (Local)*
> No flavour description, but it's strong!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-7167
> 
> 
> *The Vape Bean – Americano (Int.)*
> "This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso."
> N.B. I'm not sure if you'll still be able to get this one.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/
> 
> 
> *Ultimate Vape – Coffee (Local)*
> "A melodious fusion of bold espresso."
> You could try this if you want a coffee that will put hairs on your chest. If you're brave enough to try it then so be it. I'm informing you about it but I do NOT recommend it.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/
> 
> 
> *CARAMEL*
> 
> *Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato (Int.)*
> “… a premium roasted coffee intermixing with drizzled of salted caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/barista-brew-juice-reviews.t49084/
> 
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor (Local) @Zeki Hilmi (Voopoo)*
> A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream.
> N.B. This is also available on ice, which I’ve included in the Chilled section.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *Umbrella Labs / Lush Liquids - Coffee Caramel (Local)*
> “… the perfect blend of dark, aromatic coffee beans and sweet, sticky caramel.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.t52393/
> 
> 
> *VGOD/Flavor Drips – Café Machiatto (Int.)*
> “…a fresh brewed coffee served with fresh cream and rich caramel …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-flavor-drips.t48001/
> 
> 
> *Coffee Mill One Shot Kit – Roasted Caramel Latte (Int.) * @Richio of Blck Vapour
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/
> N.B. This is a one shot, which means that you buy the premixed concentrate and then add VG/PG and nicotine. Great fun and easy to do as the kit from comes with an easy-to-follow instruction card.
> 
> 
> *HAZELNUT*
> 
> *Blends of Distinction – Hazelnut Latte (Local) * @Blends Of Distinction
> "freshly ground coffee beans, a hint of roasted hazelnuts, and a dollop of sweet smooth
> cream to finish it off. Create your own ‘house-blend’ to produce a robust hazelnut taste on a lower wattage. A java junkie? Turn up the wattage for an “extra shot” of creamy latte with a nutty undertone.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342
> 
> 
> *Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze (Local)* @Naeemhoosen
> "A smooth hazelnut espresso coffee (decaf)"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/
> 
> 
> *Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème* (Int.)
> “an all natural hazelnut cream with splashes of Arabica flavored coffee”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
> 
> 
> *The E-Liquid Project (ELP) – Coffee Cream* (Local)
> “A rich blend of Italian Espresso, Roasted Hazelnuts and Creams. The perfect Hazelnut Latte.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-7#post-764832
> 
> 
> *The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1* (Local) @Naeem_M
> “A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Creams"
> N.B. This was the winner of the Vapecon 2017 Beverage awards.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-industry-signature-collection-juice-reviews.t47651/#post-645869
> 
> 
> *World Wonders – Colossus (Local) @Esheli *
> “Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte” and “A complex blend of rich nutty dessert flavours”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3
> 
> 
> *VANILLA*
> 
> *GQV – West Coast Frappe (Int.)*
> "A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
> 
> 
> *Orion – Meteorite (Local)* @Michael
> "A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-juice-reviews.t52249/
> 
> 
> *Snap Liquids – Café con Leche (Int.)*
> A “delicious brewed coffee blended with creamy vanilla milk with a hint of hazelnut.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753
> 
> 
> *Vape Fuel - Morning Glory*
> “creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel & a touch of biscuit...”
> This juice is made by one of the forumites, @Rude Rudi, who launched his own juice range last year.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.t55181/
> 
> 
> *CREAMY*
> 
> *Bumblebee / Splash – Coffee Cream (Local) *
> This juice is part of the Bumblebee and Splash range, made by one of our forumites @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)
> “A comforting coffee floating on a deliciously fluffy cream base with just a hint of sugar.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/page-2
> 
> 
> *MILKSHAKES*
> 
> *Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake (Local) *
> @Paulie is also on our forum.
> “… creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk …”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4
> 
> 
> *CHILLED / ON ICE*
> 
> You didn't specifically mention iced coffee, but since you like coffee milkshake you might like these too.
> 
> *Pompous Pom – Earl of Windsor on Ice (Local) *
> @Zeki Hilmi of Voopoo is also on our forum
> “A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream, on ice.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390
> 
> 
> *BAKERY *
> 
> I don’t know if you like doughnuts or milk tart, but I thought I’d just bring these to your attention because they’re both absolutely divine!
> 
> *Milkshake Liquids Secret Menu - Wake Up Wake Up (Int.)*
> “a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe”
> Quick comment: very little coffee flavour but the doughnut is to die for!!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milkshake-liquids-reviews.t49013/
> 
> 
> *Steam Masters – Melk Java (Local) *
> @raihaan and @BigGuy (Sir Vape) are on the forum
> “Melktert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/
> 
> 
> * The above are the coffees which I've tried, but I still have many to try still. If I come across one which I think might suit you, I'll tag you in this thread when I post the review link.



Remarkable @Hooked !
Thanks for the comprehensive suggestions!

@Zeki Hilmi , @Hooked is our resident coffee expert. She has tried more coffee vapes than most and has carefully and methodically worked through such an amazing variety of coffee vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Remarkable @Hooked !
> Thanks for the comprehensive suggestions!
> 
> @Zeki Hilmi , @Hooked is our resident coffee expert. She has tried more coffee vapes than most and has carefully and methodically worked through such an amazing variety of coffee vapes



Thank you @Silver - and I hope that the juice makers will keep me supplied with coffee for a loooong time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Zeki Hilmi said:


> You are some serious coffee lover bud... Very impressed!!!



Thank you @Zeki Hilmi! Collecting coffee juice has become a hobby and obsession with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*EXCLUSIVE VAPING - COFFEE HAZECOOKIE

*
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exclusive-vaping-juice-reviews.t58241/#post-770311*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*ELYSIAN LABS - NILLA'SPRESSO
*​
@Chanelr has also reviewed this one and it will be interesting to see whether our tastes are similar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> View attachment 163198
> 
> 
> *ELYSIAN LABS - NILLA'SPRESSO
> *​
> @Chanelr has also reviewed this one and it will be interesting to see whether our tastes are similar!


Oh yes 
Would be very interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*ELYSIAN LABS - NILLA'SPRESSO*



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/elysian-labs-juice-reviews.t45729/#post-620923


@Chanelr My reaction was somewhat stronger than yours!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*WESTON & ENGINE - COFFEE CAKE

*
*

*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Hmmmm .... I'm looking forward to this!!*​


----------



## Hooked

*THE ELEMENTS - CUSTARD FRAPPACHINO



*
*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-elements-juice-reviews.t58621/*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I'm playing catch-up, since I've been somewhat tardy with my reviews!




*THE LUNGBREWERY - HEART OF GOLD *



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-lung-brewery-juice-reviews.t14045/#post-258870

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 164563​


Just finished a cuppa myself! Calling it a night, work can continue another day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*EULIQ - ARABICA*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just finished a cuppa myself! Calling it a night, work can continue another day
> View attachment 164566



Love your mug @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

* IT'S ARRIVED !!  *

*THE NEW ADV CAFÉ RANGE*
*by
ALL DAY VAPES
@ADV-Des 




Freebase 

and each coffee has a nic salts version!



*

As all of the above juices are made to order, they need to be steeped for a recommended 14 days, so ....



and with my order I received a handy notepad!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That’s awesome @Hooked !
I like the notepad too - nice touch @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Found this interesting graphic on Twitter

For your research and consideration @Hooked

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Found this interesting graphic on Twitter
> 
> For your research and consideration @Hooked
> 
> View attachment 164695



That's interesting, thanks @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

A coffee shop which I frequently go to has moved on to the premises of a gift shop here in Yzerfontein called Blikaspaai (@Bulldog you know the place) and tomorrow (Sat. 27th) they're going back in time. Just look at this - and guess who's going to be there!!

The coffee shop's name used to be Droograk (it was apparently a biltong shop before and the name just got carried over when new owners bought the place) but it has now been changed to Boeretroos. @KZOR if they were vapers I'm sure they would stock your Boeretroos coffee, but unfortunately they're not. 




*EDIT: *I think I'll go to the 1970s session. Unfortunately I don't have a peace sign anymore to hang around my neck, or a band of flowers around my head, but I do have a kaftan! 

Old hippies never die. They just become vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Note: New coffees have been added to my "I Have" list on p.1, namely:

The ADV Cafe range and DNA


----------



## Hooked

*eULIQ - Arabica *



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/euliq-premium-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t58712/#post-775925


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

* DNA - JAVA SHAKE*



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-juice-reviews.t58799/


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*RUTHLESS and GOST VAPOR - GOLD - BLACK*






https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ruthless-juice-reviews.t32934/#post-778418


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Since my last post about the new ADV-Café range, made by @YeOldeOke, owner of All Day Vapes, another two coffees have arrived on the scene!

This is what I have now.



*Five* freebase coffees, plus nic salts in each flavour!




This is the first time that I have come across one brand offering multiple coffee flavours. Usually it's only one coffee and on the odd occasion, two. But *five? *And not only that, *each one has the same flavour in nic salts!* 

This is truly phenomenal @YeOldeOke and I take my hatty off to you!

Now guess who is going to be having fun for the next few weeks! 





*Which one will I choose? 
Wait and see!!*​



​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Hi folks sorry about the delay in reviews, but it's been rather hectic my side. 

Here are two reviews, one for the freebase version and one for nic salts.





*
ADV Café - COFFEE SPICED


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-780640





ADV Café - COFFEE SPICED (NIC SALTS)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-780642


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

@YeOldeOke @ADV-Des

There are two reviews, one for the freebase version and one for nic salts.

*ADV Café - COFFEE MEDIUM ROAST



ADV Café - COFFEE MEDIUM ROAST (NIC SALTS)

*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Decisions ... decisions ...*​


----------



## Hooked

*
*
*All Day Vapes – ADV Café – VANILLA CARAMEL
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-781954*​*
*
* All Day Vapes – ADV Café – VANILLA CARAMEL NIC SALTS
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-781959

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The last time that I gave a count of reviews, I made a mistake. I counted Vapeplicity as one review, whereas there were a few Vapeplicity coffees which were reviewed.

So .................. this means that as of *now* ..................​
*

*​

*coffees have been reviewed since I began the Coffee Research in Feb. 2018.
*​I would like to thank all those who have helped me along the way by suggesting coffees and just simply by being there - following the thread, making comments, liking the coffee jokes ... It means a lot to me.

A *very special thanks* to forumites who have made home-brews for me. I appreciate this from the bottom of my coffee tank. 

These awesome, talented forumites are, in alphabetical order:

@Andre - Creamy Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
@Andre - Irish Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/

@KZOR - Boeretroos Version 2 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-656039
KZOR does have his own range of juice, but I wasn't entirely happy with the original Boeretroos, but he made another version for me.

@Paul33 - Choffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/

@Steyn777 who not only made the coffee, but the concentrate as well, using real coffee beans!!
- This Coffee Went Nuts https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
- Like a 4 Chord Song https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/







100 coffees have been reviewed, of which 63% were local and 37% international. 
Of all the coffees reviewed, 47% were liked and 53% were disliked.
46% of the local coffees were liked, while 54% of the international coffees were liked.

*TOTAL COFFEE *
Local 63 (63%) 
International 37 (37%) 
*Total Coffees 100*

*TOTAL LIKED (would buy again) and DISLIKED (would not buy again)*
Liked 47 (47%)
Disliked 53 (53%)

*LOCAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
Liked 29 (46%)
Disliked 34 (54%)

*INTERNATIONAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
Liked 20 (54%)
Disliked 17 (46%)


Thank you to @Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar for reviewing the TBCO range. I couldn't review them because of the tobacco flavour which I do not like at all, but they stepped up to the challenge.

Finally, I can not celebrate 100 coffees without a special mention of @BumbleBee's Machete, which inspired me to follow this path of no return and still remains my favourite!! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/#post-645839




*to everyone for sharing this magical journey with me.*

*100 down, and many more to go!*





​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog

That is amazing @Hooked well done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Coffee Review #101 and #102

*
All Day Vapes – ADV Café - Hazelnut 


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-783084



All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Hazelnut (NIC SALTS)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-783084







*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*I'm sad to say that this is the last of the ADV Cafe range*

@YeOldeOke @ADV-Des​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 167365
> 
> 
> The last time that I gave a count of reviews, I made a mistake. I counted Vapeplicity as one review, whereas there were a few Vapeplicity coffees which were reviewed.
> 
> So .................. this means that as of *now* ..................​
> *
> View attachment 167369
> *​
> 
> *coffees have been reviewed since I began the Coffee Research in Feb. 2018.
> *​I would like to thank all those who have helped me along the way by suggesting coffees and just simply by being there - following the thread, making comments, liking the coffee jokes ... It means a lot to me.
> 
> A *very special thanks* to forumites who have made home-brews for me. I appreciate this from the bottom of my coffee tank.
> 
> These awesome, talented forumites are, in alphabetical order:
> 
> @Andre - Creamy Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
> @Andre - Irish Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
> 
> @KZOR - Boeretroos Version 2 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-656039
> KZOR does have his own range of juice, but I wasn't entirely happy with the original Boeretroos, but he made another version for me.
> 
> @Paul33 - Choffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/
> 
> @Steyn777 who not only made the coffee, but the concentrate as well, using real coffee beans!!
> - This Coffee Went Nuts https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> - Like a 4 Chord Song https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167381
> 
> 
> 100 coffees have been reviewed, of which 63% were local and 37% international.
> Of all the coffees reviewed, 47% were liked and 53% were disliked.
> 46% of the local coffees were liked, while 54% of the international coffees were liked.
> 
> *TOTAL COFFEE *
> Local 63 (63%)
> International 37 (37%)
> *Total Coffees 100*
> 
> *TOTAL LIKED (would buy again) and DISLIKED (would not buy again)*
> Liked 47 (47%)
> Disliked 53 (53%)
> 
> *LOCAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 29 (46%)
> Disliked 34 (54%)
> 
> *INTERNATIONAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 20 (54%)
> Disliked 17 (46%)
> 
> 
> Thank you to @Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar for reviewing the TBCO range. I couldn't review them because of the tobacco flavour which I do not like at all, but they stepped up to the challenge.
> 
> Finally, I can not celebrate 100 coffees without a special mention of @BumbleBee's Machete, which inspired me to follow this path of no return and still remains my favourite!! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/#post-645839
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167389
> *to everyone for sharing this magical journey with me.*
> 
> *100 down, and many more to go!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my word 
Don’t know how I missed this post @Hooked 
Incredible 
Well done on all your reviews and research !!!
The coffee profile is so much better understood and appreciated thanks to your efforts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 167365
> 
> 
> The last time that I gave a count of reviews, I made a mistake. I counted Vapeplicity as one review, whereas there were a few Vapeplicity coffees which were reviewed.
> 
> So .................. this means that as of *now* ..................​
> *
> View attachment 167369
> *​
> 
> *coffees have been reviewed since I began the Coffee Research in Feb. 2018.
> *​I would like to thank all those who have helped me along the way by suggesting coffees and just simply by being there - following the thread, making comments, liking the coffee jokes ... It means a lot to me.
> 
> A *very special thanks* to forumites who have made home-brews for me. I appreciate this from the bottom of my coffee tank.
> 
> These awesome, talented forumites are, in alphabetical order:
> 
> @Andre - Creamy Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
> @Andre - Irish Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
> 
> @KZOR - Boeretroos Version 2 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-656039
> KZOR does have his own range of juice, but I wasn't entirely happy with the original Boeretroos, but he made another version for me.
> 
> @Paul33 - Choffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/
> 
> @Steyn777 who not only made the coffee, but the concentrate as well, using real coffee beans!!
> - This Coffee Went Nuts https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> - Like a 4 Chord Song https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167381
> 
> 
> 100 coffees have been reviewed, of which 63% were local and 37% international.
> Of all the coffees reviewed, 47% were liked and 53% were disliked.
> 46% of the local coffees were liked, while 54% of the international coffees were liked.
> 
> *TOTAL COFFEE *
> Local 63 (63%)
> International 37 (37%)
> *Total Coffees 100*
> 
> *TOTAL LIKED (would buy again) and DISLIKED (would not buy again)*
> Liked 47 (47%)
> Disliked 53 (53%)
> 
> *LOCAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 29 (46%)
> Disliked 34 (54%)
> 
> *INTERNATIONAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 20 (54%)
> Disliked 17 (46%)
> 
> 
> Thank you to @Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar for reviewing the TBCO range. I couldn't review them because of the tobacco flavour which I do not like at all, but they stepped up to the challenge.
> 
> Finally, I can not celebrate 100 coffees without a special mention of @BumbleBee's Machete, which inspired me to follow this path of no return and still remains my favourite!! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/#post-645839
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167389
> *to everyone for sharing this magical journey with me.*
> 
> *100 down, and many more to go!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



WOW @Hooked That is quite the epic achievement!! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Congrats @Hooked for a second time

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Thanks a lot guys & gals! 

@Bulldog @Dietz @Silver @Dela Rey Steyn @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> View attachment 167365
> 
> 
> The last time that I gave a count of reviews, I made a mistake. I counted Vapeplicity as one review, whereas there were a few Vapeplicity coffees which were reviewed.
> 
> So .................. this means that as of *now* ..................​
> *
> View attachment 167369
> *​
> 
> *coffees have been reviewed since I began the Coffee Research in Feb. 2018.
> *​I would like to thank all those who have helped me along the way by suggesting coffees and just simply by being there - following the thread, making comments, liking the coffee jokes ... It means a lot to me.
> 
> A *very special thanks* to forumites who have made home-brews for me. I appreciate this from the bottom of my coffee tank.
> 
> These awesome, talented forumites are, in alphabetical order:
> 
> @Andre - Creamy Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-creamy-coffee.t48323/
> @Andre - Irish Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
> 
> @KZOR - Boeretroos Version 2 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-656039
> KZOR does have his own range of juice, but I wasn't entirely happy with the original Boeretroos, but he made another version for me.
> 
> @Paul33 - Choffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/
> 
> @Steyn777 who not only made the coffee, but the concentrate as well, using real coffee beans!!
> - This Coffee Went Nuts https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> - Like a 4 Chord Song https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn77-juice-reviews.t52189/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167381
> 
> 
> 100 coffees have been reviewed, of which 63% were local and 37% international.
> Of all the coffees reviewed, 47% were liked and 53% were disliked.
> 46% of the local coffees were liked, while 54% of the international coffees were liked.
> 
> *TOTAL COFFEE *
> Local 63 (63%)
> International 37 (37%)
> *Total Coffees 100*
> 
> *TOTAL LIKED (would buy again) and DISLIKED (would not buy again)*
> Liked 47 (47%)
> Disliked 53 (53%)
> 
> *LOCAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 29 (46%)
> Disliked 34 (54%)
> 
> *INTERNATIONAL LIKED / DISLIKED*
> Liked 20 (54%)
> Disliked 17 (46%)
> 
> 
> Thank you to @Dietz and @Faiyaz Cheulkar for reviewing the TBCO range. I couldn't review them because of the tobacco flavour which I do not like at all, but they stepped up to the challenge.
> 
> Finally, I can not celebrate 100 coffees without a special mention of @BumbleBee's Machete, which inspired me to follow this path of no return and still remains my favourite!! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/#post-645839
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167389
> *to everyone for sharing this magical journey with me.*
> 
> *100 down, and many more to go!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thats an amazing !! congrats @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thats an amazing !! congrats @Hooked



Thanks so much @Faiyaz Cheulkar !


----------



## Hooked

EDIT: Added the review numbers Review #103 and #104

*All Day Vapes – ADV Café – Coffee Irish Cream






All Day Vapes – ADV Café – Coffee Irish Cream (NIC SALTS)

*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

It must be quite a challenge for a juice maker to make something which he has never done before and particularly coffee, which I believe is a difficult flavour to perfect. Thus, I have a high regard for what you have done, @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des . You met the challenge not with one coffee, but with five and, as if that weren't enough, five nic salts versions as well. 

This is truly remarkable! All Day Vapes is the only local brand to have produced so many coffees. The fact that I didn't like all of them matters not one jot. It is simply my personal experience and someone else would feel differently. 

The bottom line is that you met the challenge; you put yourself out there and for that, I salute you!

Thank you so much for what you have done for the coffee juice lovers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

​
What do you if you are looking for a coffee juice with a particular flavour e.g. coffee with hazelnut, or a spicy coffee?

For your convenience, there is a categorisation of coffees, as per flavour profile. Now it will be easy for you to find what you're looking for.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/#post-669134


*Happy vapes!!*​
​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Note: 
This is the *international* Yogi brand; not to be confused with a local brand of the same name.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168252
> ​
> What do you if you are looking for a coffee juice with a particular flavour e.g. coffee with hazelnut, or a spicy coffee?
> 
> For your convenience, there is a categorisation of coffees, as per flavour profile. Now it will be easy for you to find what you're looking for.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/#post-669134
> 
> 
> *Happy vapes!!*​
> View attachment 168255​



I said it on the thread but will say it again - thanks for this index @Hooked - it adds a lot of value to those looking for various coffee juices.

You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I said it on the thread but will say it again - thanks for this index @Hooked - it adds a lot of value to those looking for various coffee juices.
> 
> You rock!



Thank you very much @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168252
> ​
> What do you if you are looking for a coffee juice with a particular flavour e.g. coffee with hazelnut, or a spicy coffee?
> 
> For your convenience, there is a categorisation of coffees, as per flavour profile. Now it will be easy for you to find what you're looking for.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/#post-669134
> 
> 
> *Happy vapes!!*​
> View attachment 168255​


holy crappers, what a list

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Review #105*


*YOGI eLIQUID - JAVA GRANOLA BAR*


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/yogi-eliquid-international-juice-reviews.t59717/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #106 *
*

MR MACARON - SALTED CARAMEL *




*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-macaron-juice-reviews.t59804/
*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*DESIGNERS VAPE - CARAMEL LATTE*​


----------



## Rude Rudi

A tidbit...

Reactions: Informative 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> A tidbit...
> 
> View attachment 169257



Very interesting, thanks for posting @Rude Rudi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> A tidbit...
> 
> View attachment 169257



Thanks @Rude Rudi 
Robusta sounds like my cuppa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #107 *


*DESIGNERS VAPE - COFFEE CARAMEL



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/designers-vape-juice-reviews.t59915/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #108 

SAVAGE E-LIQUID - JACKMAN (LIMITED EDITON)



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/savage-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t60017/*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Coffee Review #109




@Sickboy77​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #109*
*
SICKBOY 77 - ASYLUM - HYSTERIA *@Sickboy77


*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sickboy77-juice-reviews.t60083/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #110*
*
GRIMM CREATIONS - LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/grimm-creations-juice-reviews.t60460/
*

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Hooked I love this coffee quest of yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I love this coffee quest of yours!



So do I, @Rob Fisher, so do I! 

For me, the most exciting is not so much the new launches, but finding a coffee brewing in a dark corner of the Internet. That was the case with Grimms, as it is with my next coffee review. Even if the coffee turns out to be a disappointment, it doesn't detract from the excitement of the hunt - and the find!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@Hooked i hate coffee liquids because they taste "fake". So i stay clear of the stuff.
Having said that, i received a one shot from @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes, Coffee Irish Cream and its outstanding. It tastes exactly like a capachino with a hint of whisky. Its just delicious. Thought i let you know.
I could drink the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Hooked i hate coffee liquids because they taste "fake". So i stay clear of the stuff.
> Having said that, i received a one shot from @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes, Coffee Irish Cream and its outstanding. It tastes exactly like a capachino with a hint of whisky. Its just delicious. Thought i let you know.
> I could drink the stuff.



@SmokeyJoe I truly appreciate your going to the trouble of letting me know .

However, I've tried Irish Cream - and the rest of the ADV Cafe range as well, including all the nic salts. Unfortunately I didn't experience what you are experiencing with the Irish Cream. I wish I had! My review of Irish Cream is here. 

If you could review Irish Cream in the All Day Vape sub-forum, it would be most helpful to have another perspective and I'm sure @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des would appreciate it too. 

By the way, about 2 years ago I reviewed Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta and someone - and I'm sure it was you - disagreed with my tasting experience then as well, so clearly we are quite different!

*EDIT: * 
Found it! It was you but my timing is a bit out - it was in April 2018 here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #111*
*

SVC LABS - WONUTZ


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/svc-labs-juice-reviews.t60794/
*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

Why are there two bottles? 
You'll have to wait for the answer ...
Or can you guess?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 171466
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171467
> 
> 
> Why are there two bottles?
> You'll have to wait for the answer ...
> Or can you guess?​



The one is 18mg and the other is zero
So you going to mix them to get a lower strength?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> The one is 18mg and the other is zero
> So you going to mix them to get a lower strength?



Quite right @Silver!! I'm going to mix some, probably half-half, but I'll also vape the 18mg as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Hooked i hate coffee liquids because they taste "fake". So i stay clear of the stuff.
> Having said that, i received a one shot from @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes, Coffee Irish Cream and its outstanding. It tastes exactly like a capachino with a hint of whisky. Its just delicious. Thought i let you know.
> I could drink the stuff.





Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe I truly appreciate your going to the trouble of letting me know .
> 
> However, I've tried Irish Cream - and the rest of the ADV Cafe range as well, including all the nic salts. Unfortunately I didn't experience what you are experiencing with the Irish Cream. I wish I had! My review of Irish Cream is here.
> 
> If you could review Irish Cream in the All Day Vape sub-forum, it would be most helpful to have another perspective and I'm sure @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des would appreciate it too.
> 
> By the way, about 2 years ago I reviewed Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta and someone - and I'm sure it was you - disagreed with my tasting experience then as well, so clearly we are quite different!
> 
> *EDIT: *
> Found it! It was you but my timing is a bit out - it was in April 2018 here.




Just to clear this up, the ADV Café Irish Cream has been reformulated after @Hooked reviewed it, so the one @SmokeyJoe received is the new one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Just to clear this up, the ADV Café Irish Cream has been reformulated after @Hooked reviewed it, so the one @SmokeyJoe received is the new one.



I'll be placing an order in the near future for the reformulated ones @YeOldeOke and @SmokeyJoe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #112



LIQUA - COFFEE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/liqua-coffee.t60920/#post-792236*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #113*
*
*

*The Crafters Code - Indulgence *


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-crafters-code-juice-reviews.t61051/


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #114*



*Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee - Macchiato


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.t57135/#post-794710
*
N.B. The above is a link to the Nitro's Juice Review thread. Macchiato is the second post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> View attachment 173216



Couldn't agree more @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hi ya follks, 




I'm really sorry for the delay with the e-Sense review but now, without further ado ...



* Coffee Review #115*



*e-Sense - Cappucchino


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-e-sense-juice-review.t16437/#post-797631


*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The latest in the remarkable coffee range by All Day Vapes*
@ADV-Des and @YeOldeOke​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Reviews #116 and #117*



*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Mocha Java *


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799035




*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Mocha Java NIC SALTS

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799038

@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​Who has tried the new Coke with Coffee and what do you think of it?

I've tried it and it's not bad at all.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Reviews #118 and #119*
*


All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Chocolate


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799308

All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Chocolate NIC SALTS

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799309

@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 
*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Irish Cream (REFORMULATED)*​


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Hooked - for your ongoing coffee research and reviews

119 coffee juice reviews!
That is quite amazing!

CoffeeReviews.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked - for your ongoing coffee research and reviews
> 
> 119 coffee juice reviews!
> That is quite amazing!
> 
> CoffeeReviews.com



@Silver If I wrote professional reviews I could well do that, but my reviews are really just a-few-liners. I seldom pick up individual flavours and this "upon the inhale" and "upon the exhale" is lost on me most of the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver If I wrote professional reviews I could well do that, but my reviews are really just a-few-liners. I seldom pick up individual flavours and this "upon the inhale" and "upon the exhale" is lost on me most of the time!



Ya I hear you
But your impressions on these juices adds tremendous value to coffee flavour Vapers!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ya I hear you
> But your impressions on these juices adds tremendous value to coffee flavour Vapers!



Thank you so much @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

* Coffee Reviews #120 - #122*



Only a great man takes criticism, works with it and turns it around. This is what All Day Vapes has done after my previous reviews. I salute you!

*All Day Vapes - Coffee Medium Roast - REFORMULATED

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-781185




*All Day Vapes - Coffee Medium Roast (NIC SALTS) - REFORMULATED

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-781186




*All Day Vapes - Irish Cream - REFORMULATED

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-784261




*All Day Vapes - Irish Cream (NIC SALTS) - Reformulated 
N.B. This review has not been done, as I forgot to order it. I will order it next time I place an order with All Day Vapes.
*
@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #123*
*


MoonStruck Elixirz - The Coffee


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/moonstruck-elixirz-juice-reviews.t61833/#post-801080*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*To be advised.
I will be taking a break for about two weeks, as I need some catch-up time *​


----------



## Hooked

​@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #124


TWISP CLIQ - BEAN (pod) 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cliq-review.t62188/


Note: my comments about the Bean flavour are part of my review on the CLIQ

and it's a YES! from me for both the*



* Bean flavour and the CLIQ! 
*
@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​@Imperator 
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> *Coffee Review #124
> 
> 
> TWISP CLIQ - BEAN (pod)
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cliq-review.t62188/
> 
> 
> Note: my comments about the Bean flavour are part of my review on the CLIQ
> 
> and it's a YES! from me for both the*
> 
> 
> 
> * Bean flavour and the CLIQ!
> *
> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha


Soo trying this one next

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Soo trying this one next



I'm looking forward to your take on it @Chanelr!


----------



## Imperator

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177362
> ​@Imperator
> ​


If you hate it, then it was all my colleague's devising. If you like it, then it was me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Imperator said:


> If you hate it, then it was all my colleague's devising. If you like it, then it was me.



@Imperator, you've just confirmed my suspicions that the vaping industry is not immune to politics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> I'm looking forward to your take on it @Chanelr!


You know madam, I regret not tasting the bean first. Now that is a proper tasting coffee flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> *Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans - Mocha Java Juice Review
> *
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-juice-reviews.t47911/
> 
> Up next: Milk Lab - Frappe



What happened to this review?


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> What happened to this review?


, all the links are

Hi @StompieZA, it's under Milk Lab

Do you also like coffee juice?

By the way, you might not know that the links to all the coffee reviews are here.

And if you're looking for a particular type of coffee or flavour e.g. an espresso, or spicy coffee, the second post in the same thread gives a detailed categorisation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> You know madam, I regret not tasting the bean first. Now that is a proper tasting coffee flavour!



Yes madam , it sure is! Which have you tasted then? Or shall I wait for your review rather?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Yes madam , it sure is! Which have you tasted then? Or shall I wait for your review rather?


Will be posting soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> , all the links are
> 
> Hi @StompieZA, it's under Milk Lab
> 
> Do you also like coffee juice?
> 
> By the way, you might not know that the links to all the coffee reviews are here.
> 
> And if you're looking for a particular type of coffee or flavour e.g. an espresso, or spicy coffee, the second post in the same thread gives a detailed categorisation.


Not the biggest... Yet but was looking to read your view on the escobar but the link doesnt work. Will check it out tomorrow. Thanks

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> Not the biggest... Yet but was looking to read your view on the escobar but the link doesnt work. Will check it out tomorrow. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



You're right, @StompieZA. The link to Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans just gives an error message.
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Can you look into this please? 
I reviewed the above on 7 March 2018 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-juice-reviews.t47911/


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> You're right, @StompieZA. The link to Rebel Revolution - Escobar's Beans just gives an error message.
> g0g Can you look into this please?
> I reviewed the above on 7 March 2018 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-juice-reviews.t47911/



Hi @Hooked
I have no idea what happened there but I see the link was broken.

I found your review in the Rebel Revolution Juice Reviews thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-vape-juice-reviews.t33975/#post-649567
(link to the actual post in that thread)

And I corrected the link in your index with that link
So now it's working
Just check if it looks okay to you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> I have no idea what happened there but I see the link was broken.
> 
> I found your review in the Rebel Revolution Juice Reviews thread
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-vape-juice-reviews.t33975/#post-649567
> (link to the actual post in that thread)
> 
> And I corrected the link in your index with that link
> So now it's working
> Just check if it looks okay to you



@Silver All OK now,thanks. And thank you for taking the trouble to amend the link in my Index. It's only a few months ago that I learnt how to give the *post's* address within a thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver All OK now,thanks. And thank you for taking the trouble to amend the link in my Index. It's only a few months ago that I learnt how to give the *post's* address within a thread!



Pleasure

And just for others’ benefit you can address a particular post by clicking on the little post number in the bottom right of a post. It then shows you the URL of that specific post which you can copy and use as a link to that post.


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Pleasure
> 
> And just for others’ benefit you can address a particular post by clicking on the little post number in the bottom right of a post. It then shows you the URL of that specific post which you can copy and use as a link to that post.



Oh!! I didn't know that! For my reviews which I do now, I go to the Advance Search and search for my most recent post to get its address, which is actually a schlepp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Coffee Review #125*


*EMISSARY ELIXIRS - OMEGA

@Imperator *
*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/emissary-elixirs-juice-reviews.t62316/*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Cloudy O Funky / Madness - Coffee (Nic Salts)*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177798
> *Coffee Review #125*
> 
> 
> *EMISSARY ELIXIRS - OMEGA
> View attachment 177799
> @Imperator *
> *https://www.ecigssa.co.za/emissary-elixirs-juice-reviews.t62316/*


Phew! That's a relief! Glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #126*
*


Cloudy O Funky (COF) - HGICY - MADNESS - COFFEE (Nic Salts)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloudy-o-funky-cof-juice-reviews.t62491/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*The Vape Gurus - Imperial Grind* @stevie g​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #127*
*


THE VAPE GURUS - IMPERIAL GRIND


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-gurus-juice-reviews.t62597/
*

@stevie g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*Another coffee from The Vape Gurus @stevie g * 


​


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #128*
*


THE VAPE GURUS - URBAN LEGEND


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-gurus-juice-reviews.t62597/#post-809037


*


----------



## Hooked

​

*FUN FACTS ABOUT COFFEE*
https://ejoy-english.com/blog/fun-facts-about-the-international-coffee-day/


Coffee is the world’s second most valuable traded commodity, only behind petroleum.
The world consumes close to 2.25 billion cups of coffee every day.
Legend has it a 9th-century Ethiopian goat herder discovered coffee by accident when he noticed how crazy the beans were making his goats.
In Japan, there is a Cat Cafe where you can go to drink coffee and hang out with cats for hours.
Coffee is a psychoactive. At high doses it can make you see things and can actually kill you.
The lethal dose of caffeine is roughly 100 cups of coffee.
A few hundred years ago a Turkish law made it legal for a woman to divorce her husband if he did not bring home a daily quota of coffee.
In Italy the average Barista age is 48, and it is a very respected profession.
The first webcam was invented at The University of Cambridge to let people know if their coffee pot was full or not.
Espresso is regulated by the Italian government because it is considered an essential part of their daily life.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #129*
*

FANTASTIC SALTS - ESPRESSO CARAMEL


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fantastic-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t62811/


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

The perfect Bar One for you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179731
> 
> The perfect Bar One for you @Hooked



@MrGSmokeFree I know!!!! Every time I went to Spar I bought one until they had no stock left . Fortunately it's a limited edition otherwise I'd still be buying them! I must say they are very good, but I would prefer the coffee flavour to be stronger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #130*
*

EXPLORATION VAPE - CARRY ME UP


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exploration-vape-juice-reviews.t62985/


*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*MOCHACCHINO*

​


----------



## Hooked

Post #1 edited


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #131*
*


eCIGGIES/VAPOR DRAGON - MOCHACCHINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eciggies-juice-reviews.t549/#post-812016


*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*FAT PANDA
*
Followed by:
Fat Panda/Coffee Time - Java Frapp
Fat Panda/Coffee Time - Roasted Hazelnut​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #132*
*

FAT PANDA - HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - MOCHA LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fat-panda-juice-reviews.t63145/


*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*FAT PANDA - HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - JAVA FRAPP*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> ​I'm having a coffee attack, as I have only 7 or so coffees left. I've had my eye on some new ones for quite a while and I've now ordered them, before everyone in the USA is forced to close shop. I hope that I'm going to get them all. The ones which I've ordered come from:
> 
> California
> Florida
> Georgia
> Idaho
> Maine
> Mississippi
> Nevado
> New York
> North Carolina
> North Dakota
> 
> and Canada



*Yeah, they arrived on Friday. Pic to follow.*
*

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Yeah, they arrived on Friday. Pic to follow.
> 
> View attachment 180762
> *



Apologies - will post pics this weekend.


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #133*
*

FAT PANDA - HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - JAVA FRAPP




https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fat-panda-juice-reviews.t63145/#post-813512


*


----------



## Hooked

Wish I had one of these!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*FAT PANDA - HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - ROASTED HAZELNUT*​This is the last of the Fat Panda Coffee's which I have. Let's hope that it will be better than the other two, which have left me singularly unimpressed.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The coffee journey continues...




*Coffee Flavour Wheel. Adapted from that of the Specialty Coffee Association of America*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> The coffee journey continues...
> 
> View attachment 181261
> 
> 
> *Coffee Flavour Wheel. Adapted from that of the Specialty Coffee Association of America*​



It's great, thank you @Silver - if only I could pick up on those flavours! I think I should be trained as a barista. That will help with my coffee vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> It's great, thank you @Silver - if only I could pick up on those flavours! I think I should be trained as a barista. That will help with my coffee vapes!



I hear you @Hooked
I also wish I could taste and describe the various flavours as well as some can.
I think it must be a wonderful skill to have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm having a coffee attack, as I have only 7 or so coffees left. I've had my eye on some new ones for quite a while and I've now ordered them, before everyone in the USA is forced to close shop. There were only a few which were not available. The ones which I've received come from:

California
Florida
Georgia
Idaho
Maine
Mississippi
Nevado
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
and Canada

*This is tremendously exciting!!   

*
*


*​@Rob Fisher Do you remember, when you got two of the The Vape Bean range from me, my saying that I wish I could find the others in the range? Well, here they are!  

*EDIT 29/10/2019: * 
Murphy's Law, no sooner had I received my order than I found one or two more coffees in SA! Doesn't matter - one can never have too many coffees!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Do you remember, when you got two of the The Vape Bean range from me, my saying that I wish I could find the others in the range? Well, here they are!



Chicken Dinner @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #134*
*

FAT PANDA - HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - ROASTED HAZELNUT


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fat-panda-juice-reviews.t63145/#post-814171*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*I'll take a leaf out of @Chanelr's book and keep you guessing!
This one is quite unusual - and it's local too!*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> View attachment 181540
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll take a leaf out of @Chanelr's book and keep you guessing!
> This one is quite unusual - and it's local too!*​


Definitely have me guessing too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Here we are, folks ... the mystery juice!


COFFEE REVIEW #135


V-BOOST- PURE CAFFEINE ENERGY BOOST


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/v-boost.t63458/#post-814910*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #136*


*SUPA - CAPPUCCINO (MILKSHAKE)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/supa-juice-reviews.t63549/


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.all4women.co.za/1882785...ould-halve-your-risk-of-liver-cancer-research
7 Nov. 2019

"A research team from Queen’s University Belfast has found that coffee drinkers have a lower risk of the most common type of liver cancer, hepatocellular carcinoma (HCC) ...

Lead author Kim Tu Tran, postgraduate research student from the Centre for Public Health at Queen’s University Belfast said: “People with a coffee-drinking habit could find keeping that habit going is good for their health. That is because coffee contains antioxidants and caffeine, which may protect against cancer."

[My comment: Hmmm .... perhaps vaping coffee juice has the same effect?  ]


----------



## Hooked

NOTE:

I will not be reviewing Aramax - Coffee Max. 
The label on the box states "Best before 5 Feb 2019" and it's way past that date. I feel that any opinion which I might have would not be fair under the circumstances.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #137*
*
*

*AMAREN - CARAMEL MACHIATTO

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/amaren-juice-reviews.t63631/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #137*
*

CLOUD BURST - CHILLUCCINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-burst-juice-reviews.t63740/


*


----------



## Hooked

*KRAYZEE VAPEZ - LIBBY LOU*​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #138



KRAY ZEE VAPEZ - LIBBY LOU


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kray-zee-vapez-juice-reviews.t63804/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*N.B.*

I no longer include where I bought the juice and the price in my reviews.

It's pointless, as I don't vape the juice immediately after purchase. When I spot a coffee I buy it immediately due to FOMO and it is then queued for review. Thus, it may no longer be available at the place where I bought it by the time the review comes up.

Sadly, this happened with one of the coffees which @Rob Fisher was really interested in.

If someone is interested in buying a specific juice, it would be better to Google to find out who has stock.


----------



## Hooked

*FYI*

I will not be reviewing the following:

Barista Brew - Pumpkin Spice Latte (Limited Edition)
" Pumpkin puree blended with espresso, steamed milk topped with whipped cream and pumpkin pie spice."

I don't like pumpkin juice at all, but I bought it anyway as I was fascinated by this rather weird combination of pumpkin and coffee!

I did a fingertip test and I'm afraid I can't get further than that, because all that I could taste was pumpkin. There is no way that I can bring myself to vape it.

*I still have the bottle and if anyone would like it just pay for shipping and it's yours.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

@Hooked - it will be interesting to see your Top 5 after all the new coffee juices you have reviewed... Perhaps you can update your top list for us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> @Hooked - it will be interesting to see your Top 5 after all the new coffee juices you have reviewed... Perhaps you can update your top list for us?



Will do @Rude Rudi ... got three more reviews coming up before I begin with all the coffees which I've imported. I'll update my favourites before I begin with the imports.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Apologies for the delay of the next review. I've been coughing my lungs out and I haven't been vaping much. 

Not that it's relevant, but my voice is MIA since last week .


----------



## Hooked

Apologies for my absence but life has just been an absolute madhouse lately. But ... back in action now!


*COFFEE REVIEWS #139 and #140*


​

*
OKAMI – HAUTE MOCHA (Mocha Frappé) (Freebase & Nic Salts) *
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/okami-juice-reviews.t64153/









@Rude Rudi @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #140*
*


THE FOG CLOWN COFFEE SERIES / SALTS


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-fog-clown-juice-reviews.t64360/

*
This is my last coffee review for 2019. Time for a coffee break!! Reviews will resume early - mid-January.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I think I must get one of these! I know where to buy plain, denim aprons. All that I need is to get it printed.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Hooked 

You have been discussing starting DIY for some time. Why don't you start with this coffee-related juice? Wayne (DIY or DIE) is perhaps the best DIY expert out there so it would be a good place to start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Hooked
> 
> You have been discussing starting DIY for some time. Why don't you start with this coffee-related juice? Wayne (DIY or DIE) is perhaps the best DIY expert out there so it would be a good place to start.




Thanks for this @Puff the Magic Dragaon, but it will still be a while before I start DIY. I still have a lot of coffees waiting patiently in my cupboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Hooked
> 
> You have been discussing starting DIY for some time. Why don't you start with this coffee-related juice? Wayne (DIY or DIE) is perhaps the best DIY expert out there so it would be a good place to start.



Damn that White Mocha Peppermint sounds delicious! Do we have anything similar available off the shelf here locally?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I can't help I'm afraid. I only do DIY.


----------



## Hooked

DysectorZA said:


> Damn that White Mocha Peppermint sounds delicious! Do we have anything similar available off the shelf here locally?



@DysectorZA I don't know of anything with mocha and peppermint, but you might like Dinner Mintz by Union of Vapers (UK). It tastes just like those round peppermint chocolates which one used to get at restaurants after dinner.


----------



## Hooked

Welcome back to the coffee reviews and here's the first one for 2020 


*Coffee Review #141*

I reviewed two coffees from this range in 2018 and I was thrilled to find the rest of the range, so this year is starting off very well indeed!

* 
The Vape Bean - Cappuccino


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/#post-825912
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*FOR THOSE WHO ARE NEW TO THE COFFEE REVIEWS*


For links to all coffee reviews, go to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/#post-651000
If you're looking for a coffee with specific flavours e.g. you would like a coffee with mocha or hazelnut, go to the Categorisations, which are in the second post of the above thread.
If you want to know what will be reviewed next, and you want to know once it has been reviewed, follow this thread that you're reading now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #142*
*


The Vape Bean - Hazelnut


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/#post-826507


*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW 143*
*

THE VAPE BEAN - MOCHA


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.t49369/#post-827054
*
And that brings me to the end of the Vape Bean Range, unless I find any more! All in all, an excellent range of coffees!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*No more reviews for now, as I'll be taking a coffee break for a week or two.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*CREME DE VAPE - COFFEE WALNUT CAKE*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Love the coffee jokes, thanks @Paul33!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Love the coffee jokes, thanks @Paul33!


You’re welcome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #144

AND I started reviewing coffee juices on 13 Feb. 2018, so yesterday marked my 2nd Anniversary. Who would ever have thought that there are so many coffee juices? WOW!!!


CRÈME DE VAPE – COFFEE WALNUT CAKE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/creme-de-vape-juice-reviews.t65212/



*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

My favourite morning vape IS coffee!! ​


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Saw this add on facebook the other day from a local coffee maker.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Saw this add on facebook the other day from a local coffee maker.
> 
> View attachment 190151



@Adephi We have a coffee shop called Boeretroos in my little town of Yzerfontein! They make the best Cappuccinos - trust me, I know!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #145*
*

THE FINEST – SIGNATURE COLLECTION – TIRAMISU CUSTARD


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-finest-juice-reviews.t65293/

*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Followed by Java Joe - Big 'Nilla​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #146*
*



JAVA JOE - MOLTEN MOCHA


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/java-joe-juice-reviews.t65406/


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #147*


*JAVA JOE - BIG 'NILLA


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/java-joe-juice-reviews.t65406/#post-834411


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*I'll be taking a little coffe break for a while. Next up to be advised.*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*PULSE – ICED COFFEE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pulse-juice-reviews.t65900/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

This sounds yummy!!!​


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #149*
*


C & C APOTHECARY - CHOCOLATE MAPLE COFFEE

*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## BoboVA

I ordering this ejuice at the local store at the Sweden. So, they are have this type of juice. 
Also try to check it at the vapejuicesa.co.za, as I see they have it. But now I need a taste with lemon, does anyone have one in mind?


----------



## Hooked

BoboVA said:


> I ordering this ejuice at the local store at the Sweden. So, they are have this type of juice.
> Also try to check it at the vapejuicesa.co.za, as I see they have it. But now I need a taste with lemon, does anyone have one in mind?



@BoboVA I don't know which coffee juice you're referring to at Vape Juice SA, but they definitely don't have Ballistic Black. The only coffee that they have is their own brand which I reviewed here.

I've never had a coffee with lemon so I can't help you there. However, you might want to have a look at this thread where I have categorised, according to the official flavour description, all the coffees which I've reviewed.

EDIT: There is indeed a lemony coffee!!! All Day Vapes - Mocha Java @YeOldeOke Review is here.
The description is “A blend with a chocolaty, slightly spicy earthy tone and a bright acidity with lemony note”

If you come across any coffees anywhere in SA, do let me know!


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #150*
*


BALLISTIC BLACK - DAILY DRIP


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.t51687/#post-840942*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*I'll be taking a coffee break for a little while ...*

​


----------



## Hooked

We used to drink Frisco when I was a child. 
Now I'll be vaping it 




​


----------



## BeaLea

I LOVE coffee but sadly I can not vape coffee flavours because it just tastes like I'm vaping straight up black pepper. Is this a common thing or are my taste buds from another planet?

So for now, I'll just read the reviews and day dream about smoking these flavours


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> I LOVE coffee but sadly I can not vape coffee flavours because it just tastes like I'm vaping straight up black pepper. Is this a common thing or are my taste buds from another planet?
> 
> So for now, I'll just read the reviews and day dream about smoking these flavours



@BeaLea Definitely from another planet - or maybe you just had bad luck with the ones you tried. I've tried hundreds so far though and I've never come across one that tastes like black pepper. Pity you're in Jhb. If you were nearer to me I'd give you some to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> @BeaLea Definitely from another planet - or maybe you just had bad luck with the ones you tried. I've tried hundreds so far though and I've never come across one that tastes like black pepper. Pity you're in Jhb. If you were nearer to me I'd give you some to try.



Ah, damn these taste buds from another planet. I wish I could recall which juice it was. I just remember it being a latte type vape juice. Someone once suggested that I might have a sensitivity to the vanilla flavouring... But who knows. Perhaps I should go back to my coffee hunt. That would have been amazing. Especially seeing as you have vaped so many. I'm open to recommendations for sure


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> Ah, damn these taste buds from another planet. I wish I could recall which juice it was. I just remember it being a latte type vape juice. Someone once suggested that I might have a sensitivity to the vanilla flavouring... But who knows. Perhaps I should go back to my coffee hunt. That would have been amazing. Especially seeing as you have vaped so many. I'm open to recommendations for sure



@BeaLea Have a look here, where I have categorised, as per the juice-maker's description, all the coffees which I've tried. When you've found a few that might interest you, go to the top of the same thread and find the link to my review. Bear in mind that we all experience flavours differently, so my perception is not the be-all and end-all, but it might give you some idea of what the flavour is like. 

I update both lists i.e. the Flavour Categories and the links to the reviews, with each new coffee, so you might want to follow that thread.

If you choose to buy a coffee, go for one of the local ones, as they would probably be available somewhere. Give me a shout if you need help!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea

@Hooked this is amazing! I will absolutely be reading up on these and try pick up a few bottles locally.
I understand that we all will taste differently but briefly skimming over that list, I suspect I will definitely find one that tastes like coffee and not pepper, haha. Which makes me very happy. 
I have selected to watch the thread, unsure of other ways to follow it. But thank you so much. I will definitely shout if I need help

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea

@Hooked
Going over the list now. I finally remembered which juice it was that I got that pepper taste on. It was the Milk Lab Frappe one. But probably about 3 years ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> @Hooked this is amazing! I will absolutely be reading up on these and try pick up a few bottles locally.
> I understand that we all will taste differently but briefly skimming over that list, I suspect I will definitely find one that tastes like coffee and not pepper, haha. Which makes me very happy.
> I have selected to watch the thread, unsure of other ways to follow it. But thank you so much. I will definitely shout if I need help



@BeaLea Yep - "watching" a thread means following it. Please keep me updated if you do try any and what you think of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> @BeaLea Yep - "watching" a thread means following it. Please keep me updated if you do try any and what you think of it!



Fantastic. I will absolutely keep you upated on my quest and my experiences with the juices

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> @Hooked
> Going over the list now. I finally remembered which juice it was that I got that pepper taste on. It was the Milk Lab Frappe one. But probably about 3 years ago



@BeaLea I've just noticed that I didn't comment on your experience with Milk Lab Frappe. There is nothing wrong with your taste buds - I didn't like it either and @Silver knows someone who also didn't like it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #151*
*

FRISO VAPOR - KOFE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/frisco-vapor-juice-reviews.t66264/*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP
TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> @BeaLea I've just noticed that I didn't comment on your experience with Milk Lab Frappe. There is nothing wrong with your taste buds - I didn't like it either and @Silver knows someone who also didn't like it.



That gives me a lot of hope at least. I am just waiting for the moment I can order and I'll definitely be trying a coffee flavour  thanks for the reply @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #152*




goodlife VAPOR - Nine to Five




https://www.ecigssa.co.za/goodlife-vapor-juice-reviews.t66600/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

There will be a delay in the Milk Drop review. I gave some to a friend of mine and her experience is totally different from mine, so I'm just waiting for her to get her thoughts together so that I can include her impressions as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Niruki said:


> My only experience with a coffee vape was a dark bean coffee concentrate I bought. It was horrible. Think it may have been a flavor west or favor art. No matter what I did to it there was no improving it. I've got a coffee liqueur that I want to test out now. Hoping it doesn't have the same nastiness about it



@Niruki I believe that coffee juice is the most difficult to make, but let us know how the coffee liqueur goes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Niruki said:


> My only experience with a coffee vape was a dark bean coffee concentrate I bought. It was horrible. Think it may have been a flavor west or favor art. No matter what I did to it there was no improving it. I've got a coffee liqueur that I want to test out now. Hoping it doesn't have the same nastiness about it


@Niruki If your talking about FA Dark Bean aka Espresso it's quite good in low concentrations (0.5%-1%) in conjunction with other coffee. Adds depth.

Coffee liqueur I don't know, but it's probably also very strong so I'd start very low as well, sounds like it could blow your head off if strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Are you still @Hooked on coffees 

Not found the Ultimate Brew yet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Niruki said:


> Yup That's the one alright. went a full 3% on that. So that's why..
> I don't have any empty bottles right now so I'm holding off on the diy until I have some free.
> Also waiting for nic to be legal again. The zero thing isn't doing it for me
> But now I know.. Never trust website recommendations


My take on coffees is that you should always stay low, fill them out with a bit (with the emphasis on a bit) of Tiramisu, cocoa, chocolate or something, even a bit of Marshmallow will do if you want, but if you go high on coffee concentrates you end up with burnt rubber. Which is great, if you're burnt rubber kinda person I suppose

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Niruki said:


> *edit: It just hit me.. Could have diluted it with more PG&VG :facepalm:


I was gonna add that, but you said you've already chucked it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Are you still @Hooked on coffees
> 
> Not found the Ultimate Brew yet?



@YeOldeOke I think I'll always be hooked on coffees! I vape coffee in the morning until about 10a.m. and again in the evening. Other flavours in between. I wouldn't say that I'm looking for the Ultimate Brew - it's the hunt that I love!! I'm not doing as many reviews this year though, as I'm quite busy - but I'm still hooked on coffee!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Niruki said:


> @YeOldeOke Yup i could not have put it any better haha you really know what you're talking about.
> After a few drops of that stuff I seriously contemplated a re-wick.
> It just sat there for months.
> At that point I tried throwing in some sweet cream and even Vanilla swirl all to no avail.
> Ended up chucking the whole batch. It was ruined from the get go
> 
> *edit: It just hit me.. Could have diluted it with more PG&VG



@Niruki, @YeOldeOke knows his coffees, there's no doubt about that! Have a look at his website https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coffee/ and you'll see 7 different coffees!! He is the Coffee Maestro! I've reviewed all his coffees. You can find the links to the reviews here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

This is a great thread. Coffee and tobacco are the two things I really can’t do without and @Hooked has given me a looong list of leads. @YeOldeOke, the sooner you can open, the better... wishlist looks expensive but worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

DavyH said:


> This is a great thread. Coffee and tobacco are the two things I really can’t do without and @Hooked has given me a looong list of leads. @YeOldeOke, the sooner you can open, the better... wishlist looks expensive but worthwhile.



Just to clarify above... my wishlist is up to about 1,2 liters. I’m going to stock up for at least 4 months at a time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silo

YeOldeOke said:


> Are you still @Hooked on coffees
> 
> Not found the Ultimate Brew yet?



If you can make a brew, that changes flavor notes, then sure! I am sure you have a few recipes for that same reason.

I love my varieties. I love fruity, nutty, chocolaty, strong and coffee coffees. For that reason alone, I consider there to be no ultimate.

Edit: Inawera Coffee tastes like those coffee sweeties they give you at a Cafe or restaurant. It's not bad just not a real coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Silo said:


> If you can make a brew, that changes flavor notes, then sure! I am sure you have a few recipes for that same reason.
> 
> I love my varieties. I love fruity, nutty, chocolaty, strong and coffee coffees. For that reason alone, I consider there to be no ultimate.
> 
> Edit: Inawera Coffee tastes like those coffee sweeties they give you at a Cafe or restaurant. It's not bad just not a real coffee.



Try VT Arabica Coffee 3%, VT Milk Fresh 1%, OOO Creamy milky undertone 0.5%, Super Sweet 0.6%, CAP Cuppacino 1%, Whipped Cream 1%. 

Recently made this for someone and they say its the best coffee they have ever had. Smells like proper Mug and Bean filter coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silo said:


> Awesome, thank you! Will have to wait for my next buy unfortunately. Is the Whipped Cream the CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream?



I need to confirm, but most probably CAP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Guys, just a little nudge from me ... I think your conversations about concentates is better suited to the DIY sub-forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> There will be a delay in the Milk Drop review. I gave some to a friend of mine and her experience is totally different from mine, so I'm just waiting for her to get her thoughts together so that I can include her impressions as well.



My apologies for the delay, which was entirely my fault and not my friend's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #153*

*MILK DROP – MOCHA MARSHMALLOW ALMOND*
EDIT: I forgot to include the link. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/milk-drop-juice-reviews.t67053/#post-856523

There are two reviews, with different opinions.

Reviewer #1 (Hooked)



Reviewer #2 @weskusgirl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I don't yet. I'll pop in to the Coffee Station to see what they have.


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

The Coffee Station (see pic in post above) has a pretty good range of juice, let me tell you! . I've recommended that they become a vendor on the forum. 







Espresso and chocolate - this sounds yummy!!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #154*
*


THE GRIND - MOCHACCINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-grind-juice-reviews.t56046/#post-745733


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

I wonder if this one's going to be a b...tch?​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #155*
*


THE GRIND - KARMA


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-grind-juice-reviews.t56046/#post-858299



*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP

TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #156*

*FOGGY MORNING VAPOR - EMERALD CITY 


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/foggy-morning-vapor-juice-reviews.t67500/#post-861321*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I'll be taking a coffee break for about a week ...​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HPBotha

I assume that bottle of e-liquid came into your possession months ago ? lol 

Loving the reviews madam- always a challenge finding a good coffee juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

HPBotha said:


> I assume that bottle of e-liquid came into your possession months ago ? lol
> 
> Loving the reviews man - always a challenge finding a good coffee juice!



Hi there @HPBotha,

I didn't know that you like coffee juice. Welcome to the club!! 

Yes, all the international coffees which I'm reviewing at the moment were purchased a while back (before COVID), but getting to them now only. It's been difficult finding a local coffee which I haven't tried yet.

If you'd like to see which ones I've tried, links to all my reviews are here and in the post below it, all coffees are listed as per flavour category (according to the official description of the juice-maker; not my perception).

The funny thing is that just the other day I was thinking about the Twisp cofee. I know that I've vaped it, but I don't seem to have reviewed it. I'll make sure to buy a bottle as soon as the ban is lifted!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

It’s definitely time to get a proper kaffeeklatsch going.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

Hooked said:


> Hi there @HPBotha,
> The funny thing is that just the other day I was thinking about the Twisp cofee. I know that I've vaped it, but I don't seem to have reviewed it. I'll make sure to buy a bottle as soon as the ban is lifted!



The original Cafe Latte, think it was cappuccino originally, from Twisp was what got me onto vaping way back when...... I am still looking for a strong coffee - one that is not milky sweet.... I want a bitter, rich espresso. Otherwise... an Earl Grey would also tickle the itch in the morning. 

Dessert coffee.... only option is from *Phillip Rocke*.... while the there two stellar local options, *Paulies *and *Joose E-Liqdz Joose *they too are more desert coffees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

HPBotha said:


> The original Cafe Latte, think it was cappuccino originally, from Twisp was what got me onto vaping way back when...... I am still looking for a strong coffee - one that is not milky sweet.... I want a bitter, rich espresso. Otherwise... an Earl Grey would also tickle the itch in the morning.
> 
> Dessert coffee.... only option is from *Phillip Rocke*.... while the there two stellar local options, *Paulies *and *Joose E-Liqdz Joose *they too are more desert coffees.



Ah coffee got you on to vaping! That's fantastic! I started with a Turkish Delight, but soon thereafter I had Bumblebee's Machete (The Vape Guy) and THAT truly got me on to the coffee path. I think you might like it. Machete is described as, 

“The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice. An easy going vape for all devices and power settings but really shines at higher power settings.”
Main flavour notes: “Bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices”

Phillip Rocke - ahhhh yes! I love it! 

I never liked Paulies'Coffee Cake, but I loved his Gold Line Coffee Shake, but that would be too sweet for you.

Interesting that you mention Earl Grey. I came across it on an international website the other day and I wondered what it would be like. I might just order it when the ban is lifted. No point in doing so now and then it ends up being held prisoner by Customs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

XsCode said:


> I'll just pretend I did not read that



@XsCode When I take a coffee break, I still vape coffee, but not a new one! I doubt that I will ever not vape coffee ... well ... maybe ... depends on which ends first - the tobacco ban or my coffee stash!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Hooked said:


> @XsCode When I take a coffee break, I still vape coffee, but not a new one! I doubt that I will ever not vape coffee ... well ... maybe ... depends on which ends first - the tobacco ban or my coffee stash!


Lets hope the first one tabacco ban.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #157*


*VAPE OF A KIND - 1984 X.O.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-of-a-kind-juice-reviews.t67687/*

EDIT 9 Sept 2020: Corrected Review number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #158*
*


LOUFO JUICE - COFFEE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/loufo-juice-juice-reviews.t67750/
*
@HPBotha Since you like strong, bitter coffee, this just might be the one for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> View attachment 203507



@DavyH A "Like" for the coffee, but not for the Hate


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #159*
*


YOU GOT E-JUICE - VANILLA LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-got-e-juice-juice-reviews.t67838/



*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

** TO BE ADVISED **​


----------



## DavyH

9

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #160


IVC - CAFE LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ivc-liquiflav-juice-reviews.t47652/#post-868507*

@ivc_mixer

EDIT 9 Sept. - Corrected Review number

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*UP NEXT - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

DavyH said:


> View attachment 205087


I so wish for that! Only way for me to get it peacefully is 4am. That's why I'm always up so bloody early

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Is there such a flavour as coffee/tobacco/caramel? ... preferably laced with both nicotine and caffeine to max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is there such a flavour as coffee/tobacco/caramel? ... preferably laced with both nicotine and caffeine to max



Coffee/tobacco - Leaf Dark Bean
Coffee/caramel - most RY4s, Good Dog is one.

I don’t know of any offhand with all three.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is there such a flavour as coffee/tobacco/caramel? ... preferably laced with both nicotine and caffeine to max



@Intuthu Kagesi Have a look here, where I've categorised all the coffees which I've reviewed. 
Coffee juice doesn't have caffeine, but I can get you caffeine juice to add to the coffee juice. PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> Coffee/tobacco - Leaf Dark Bean
> Coffee/caramel - most RY4s, Good Dog is one.
> 
> I don’t know of any offhand with all three.



@DavyH Good Dog? Who is it made by? Perhaps you mean Good Boy, made by Wiener Vape? But it isn't a coffee.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> @DavyH Good Dog? Who is it made by? Perhaps you mean Good Boy, made by Wiener Vape? But it isn't a coffee.



I do, sorry @Rooigevaar! Eish... tobacco/caramel. God knows what I was thinking when I wrote that load of garbage...

Semi-senior moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> @DavyH Good Dog? Who is it made by? Perhaps you mean Good Boy, made by Wiener Vape? But it isn't a coffee.





DavyH said:


> I do, sorry @Rooigevaar! Eish... tobacco/caramel. God knows what I was thinking when I wrote that load of garbage...
> 
> Semi-senior moment.



Definitely not a coffee profile, but damn does it go down well with a morning cuppa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi Have a look here, where I've categorised all the coffees which I've reviewed.
> Coffee juice doesn't have caffeine, but I can get you caffeine juice to add to the coffee juice. PM incoming.



Thanks for that ... I'll go take a peek 
As background to my request in the meantime ... I'm a coffee slut, and I generally prefer a dark roast Arabica, whether it be served as Ristretto, Expresso, Lungo, Cuppachino, or Latte, (even a watered down Americano on a rare occasion).
My taste varies according to time of day more than anything else, so early morning bring on an overextracted sharp, almost tart expresso, (this is the only time I like a Robusto / Arabica blend), sending my taste buds into a "WTF is that frenzy", I usually follow this with a "metabolic wakeup call", the infamous caffeine laden Lungo, enjoyed on my patio, along with a vape before beginning the day.

My tastes tend to smoothen out over the day into the evening moving from "WTF" in the AM, to silky smooth aromatics in the evening, so I guess the latter is what I'm after in a vape flavour. 
If that was coupled to the Caramel undertones of Demerara sugar and Toasted Turkish Tobacco, (my old plant based nicotene source / stinklie of choice being a Camel classic), then I guess I'd be in my element.
The non negotiable is a high nic content, and a serious bonus would be the addition of caffiene too.

As a BTW ... I have low blood pressure, to which the prescribed medication is .... {drum roll} ... friggen caffeine pills, which needless to say I don't take, preferring the erm ... "organic variety", and ... 10 to 15 shots a day is fairly standard for me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #161


Paradigm/Vapers Cafe - Route 66


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paradigm-juice-reviews.t68260/
*
EDIT 9 Sept. - Corrected Review number
*


*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

@Hooked, I had a looksie and didn't see this one on your list. Might have missed it, but thought I'd share it with you. 


https://capitalvapesjhb.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/esteamed-cafe-creme

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> @Hooked, I had a looksie and didn't see this one on your list. Might have missed it, but thought I'd share it with you.
> View attachment 206318
> 
> https://capitalvapesjhb.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/esteamed-cafe-creme



Never heard of it! Thank you sooooo much for the heads-up @BeaLea ! I'll definitely order it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just saw this on FB @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just saw this on FB @Hooked



Interesting!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> Never heard of it! Thank you sooooo much for the heads-up @BeaLea ! I'll definitely order it.



It's a pleasure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is there such a flavour as coffee/tobacco/caramel? ... preferably laced with both nicotine and caffeine to max


Yes, its called "wishful thinking" and its sold at nowhere.co.za

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just saw this on FB @Hooked



@Dela Rey Steyn Ohhhhhhh thank youuuuuuuu another one to add to my To Buy list! Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius

Munro31 said:


> Yes, its called "wishful thinking" and its sold at nowhere.co.za


https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/tobacco-cofee-tobacco-road?_pos=4&_sid=396fda400&_ss=r

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/ry4-tobacco-road

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #162*
*

MAINE VAPE CO. – ECLIPSE/COSMIC DUST


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/maine-vape-co-juice-reviews.t68453/#post-873396


*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BeaLea

@Hooked unsure if you've seen this one. So passing it one  (didn't see it on your list)


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/asylum-hysteria-coffee-custard-100ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> @Hooked unsure if you've seen this one. So passing it one  (didn't see it on your list)
> View attachment 207163
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/asylum-hysteria-coffee-custard-100ml



Thanks for the heads up @BeaLea, but I have tried and reviewed it here.
It's made by Nailed It, previously called Sickboy77.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the heads up @BeaLea, but I have tried and reviewed it here.
> It's made by Nailed It, previously called Sickboy77. It might be new stock which has come in at Sir Vape, but this juice isn't new on the market. I'm not sure when it was launched, but I reviewed it in June 2019.
> 
> However, I truly appreciate your letting me know, so please don't stop!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the heads up @BeaLea, but I have tried and reviewed it here.
> It's made by Nailed It, previously called Sickboy77.


Oooh, I see. My bad  I'll definitely read your review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

I definitely won't stop sharing future finds with you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #163*

*
CAFE RACER - DAILY GRIND


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cafe-racer-juice-reviews.t68539/*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Many, many thanks to @BeaLea who told me about this!! Much appreciated!!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> View attachment 207373
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207374
> 
> 
> Many, many thanks to @BeaLea who told me about this!! Much appreciated!!​


Can't wait to see the review. Hope it's a goodie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #164*
*

ESTEAMED - CAFE CREME


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esteamed-juice-reviews.t68683/

Kudos to our very own @takatatak on making an excellent cappuccino!
*
EDIT: Spelling of Esteamed corrected.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*UP NEXT - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #165*
*


STRYKER - OTM


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stryker-juice-reviews.t68961/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #166*
*

LiQ-it - COFFEE DELIGHT


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/liq-it-juice-reviews.t69030/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Many thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn for telling me about this one!

*




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 210082
> 
> 
> *Many thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn for telling me about this one!
> 
> *
> View attachment 210083
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I hope it's good @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #167*


*BOSS PREMIUM ELIQUID - CARAMEL COFFEE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/boss-premium-eliquid-juice-reviews.t69115/#post-881224
*
Many thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn for letting me know about this one!
*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 210537​



SWAMBO gets a cup of coffee every morning before I leave the house. Going to show this to her tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #168*
*

PREMIUM LABS/DISTINCT SERIES - HUSTLE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/premium-labs-juice-reviews.t69462/
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

A new launch by @Paulie

*Paulies Cappucino*

I've ordered a bottle which should be here within a day or two, hence no pic right now.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #169*
*

PAULIES - CAPPUCCINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4#post-886325

@Paulie 
*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Joose - Nutty Arabica (Dunked Edition)*
@Naeemhoosen 
*
(Pic to follow)*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

Hooked said:


> View attachment 210082
> 
> 
> *Many thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn for telling me about this one!
> 
> *
> View attachment 210083
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I looooove this juice, but I don't know any better since it's the only coffee flavour I've ever tried

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

MeirTaitz said:


> I looooove this juice, but I don't know any better since it's the only coffee flavour I've ever tried



@MeirTaitz Welcome to the wonderful world of coffee juice. This was your first but I hope it won't be your last!

EDIT: If you're looking for a coffee with a specific profile (flavour) e.g. caramel, have a look at my categorisations here. And if you want to read the review then you will find the link in the first post of the same thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #170*
*

JOOSE-E-LIQZ - NUTTY ARABICA - DUNKED EDITION


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/page-2#post-887810

@Naeemhoosen 


*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*ONE CLOUD - CHOCCINNO (MTL 12mg)*

(no pic - the label is shiny and the pic is not clear at all)​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #171*
*


ONE CLOUD - CHOCCINNO (MTL 12mg)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-cloud-juice-reviews.t69908/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*

COFFEE REVIEW #172*


*ONE CLOUD - COFFEE LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-cloud-juice-reviews.t69908/#post-890256*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #173*
*

FRENCH PRESS VAPOR CO. - CAFE FRAPPE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/french-press-vapor-co-juice-reviews.t70135/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Heads up - reviews will resume next year.* 


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*


Coffee reviews resume ... let's see what's brewing in 2021! *​I haven't done a review for a while as I've been busy. But fear not, I was still vaping coffee - all my opened bottles which had already been reviewed.​
​First off the mark is a juice which was PIFd to me by @CMMACKEM. Thank you soooo much CMMACKEM - much appreciated!

This juice took a while to get to me, after Pudo/TCG sent it from Joburg to Limpopo, instead of to the Western Cape and then had to reroute it back to Joburg. This is the second time that this has happened to one of my deliveries. I would love to know how mistakes like this happen. Nevertheless, all's well that ends well.
​​


Looks interesting, doesn't it?​​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

Oooohhh! Looks good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #174*


*ESSENCE VAPOR - AMARETTO COLD BREW


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/essence-vapor-juice-reviews.t71007/*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #175*
*


PSYCHO BUNNY - MOCHA LATTE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/psycho-bunny-juice-reviews.t71180/#post-902070*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #176



PSYCHO BUNNY - CAPPUCCINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/psycho-bunny-juice-reviews.t71180/#post-903285


*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Ah, you are still on noob level boet, that's the vodca funnel hole

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #177*
*

DECADENT VAPOURS - NEW YORK


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/decadent-vapours-juice-reviews.t71571/*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP

TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## eVape

Out of all the flavours I seem to enjoy the coffee ones the most.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

eVape said:


> Out of all the flavours I seem to enjoy the coffee ones the most.



Ah! I'm so pleased to have another coffeholic on board @eVape! 
Have a look here for the ones which I've tried and if you know of one which isn't there, please let me know!


----------



## Hooked

I'm going to mix this One Shot this weekend and it has to steep for 3 - 5 days.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #178*



*COFFEEMILL (ONE SHOT) - COCONUTMILK MOCHA*


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/#post-909946


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*EDIT: I stated incorrectly that this is The Flavour Mill's house-brand One Shot
It is not. It's Cloud Corporation (CC) One Shot*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 226802



Nice one, thanks @Paul33!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #179*
*CLOUD CORPORATION (CC) ONE SHOT - COFFEE DONUT


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-corporation-cc-juice-review.t72024/*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Big Mouth One Shot*​


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #180*
*

BIG MOUTH ONE SHOT - COCONUT MACCHIATO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-mouth-liquids-juice-reviews.t46029/#post-914265


*


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*FLAVA MALL ONE SHOT*​


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE REVIEW #181*
*FLAVA MALL - COFFEE SHOP ONE SHOT - HAZELNUT EXPRESSO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flava-mall-coffee-shop-one-shots-reviews.t72417/*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Manta Ray Juice Lab - Gold Digger (Nic Salts)
a new launch from a new vendor @Mantarayvape

No pic yet as I ordered it yesterday only, but here's an image which I stole from their website.




Thanks for the heads-up @Silver!​


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #182*

*MANTA RAY JUICE LAB - GOLD DIGGER (Nic Salts)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/manta-ray-juice-lab-juice-reviews.t72470/#post-917476
*
@Mantarayvape 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP - TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #184*
*

LENNY'S COFFEE 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lennys-juice-review.t72591/


*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

​


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #185

ECO-VAPE (by Craft Vapour) - COFFEE

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-juice-reviews.t2183/page-4#post-919644

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #186*


*CRAFT VAPOUR - COFFEE & CREAM


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-juice-reviews.t2183/page-5#post-920432*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*The Crafters Code
*
I received this, much to my surprise. Now I know why there was no pic on the website.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #187*
*
THE CRAFTER CODE - COFFEE CREAM


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-crafters-code-juice-reviews.t61051/#post-922065


*


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Thanks to @Silver for the heads-up!*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231977
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231978
> 
> 
> *Thanks to @Silver for the heads-up!*​



oh wow, you got it
Well done
Looking forward to hearing how you found it @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #188*


*CREATURE VAPES - OCEAN DREAM


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/creature-vapes-juice-reviews.t72852/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​
*Hands up if you know the original song!*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

* COFFEE JUICE REVIEW #189*
*

KINGS CREST - DON JUAN CAFE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kings-crest-juice-reviews.t72929/*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Did someone say coffee vape cup

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

THE REAPER said:


> Did someone say coffee vape cup
> View attachment 232923
> View attachment 232924



Oooohhhh ... where did you buy the juice @THE REAPER?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #190*
*
JUICE MUNKI - GOLD RESERVE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/papa-reavers-juice-reviews.t42829/#post-923979
@DCMartin


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​


----------



## THE REAPER

Hooked said:


> Oooohhhh ... where did you buy the juice @THE REAPER?


It's a disposable pod and I got it off Instagram  kinda looks cool. 800 hits on that juice cup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

THE REAPER said:


> It's a disposable pod and I got it off Instagram  kinda looks cool. 800 hits on that juice cup.



Very cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

@Hooked You may be interested in these threads on VC!

https://vapingcommunity.co.uk/t/coffee-ice-cream/5286

https://vapingcommunity.co.uk/t/finally-a-coffee-i-can-vape/5265

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> @Hooked You may be interested in these threads on VC!
> 
> https://vapingcommunity.co.uk/t/coffee-ice-cream/5286
> 
> https://vapingcommunity.co.uk/t/finally-a-coffee-i-can-vape/5265



Thanks @Timwis, I'll have a look!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #191*

*CAKE SALE - ESPRESSO CAKE

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cake-sale-juice-reviews.t73314/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

_[And that's why I vape coffee!]_​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*DOLCE E PAISANO - AFFROGATO

Kindly sent to me by @Rob Fisher. Much appreciated, Rob! *​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #192*
*
DOLCE E PAISANO - AFFOGATO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dolce-e-pasaino-juice-reviews.t73369/#post-930207*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #193*
*
AIRSCREAM - CAFE LATTE (pre-filled pod)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/airscream-juice-reviews.t73443/



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Apologies for the delay folks, as I've been quite busy lately. However, good things are worth waiting for!


*COFFEE REVIEW #194*

*CLOUD FLAVOUR - SCOTCHIES COFFEE RESERVE


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-flavour-juice-reviews.t73645/

*
*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

And now ... the first time that Decadent Clouds has made a coffee!
It was "on delivery" on Friday but nothing yet ...



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEWS #195 and #196*


*DECADENT CLOUDS - REVIVE 6mg

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/decadent-clouds-juice-reviews.t73694/


*DECADENT CLOUDS - REVIVE MTL 12mg

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/decadent-clouds-juice-reviews.t73694/#post-933636

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #197*
*
TKO - COFFEE TIME CARAMEL (LIMITED EDITION)


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tko-juice-reviews.t51567/#post-934255


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #198*
*CLYROLINX – IT’S E-LIQUID - COFFEE CHOC BISCUIT


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-its-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t73795/
*
@Geoff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anatemtyn

I have tried the cappucino one, it is trash!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*COFFEE REVIEW #199*
*
COSMIC DROPZ/FLPN DESSERT - CAPPUCCINO


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cosmic-dropz-juice-reviews.t73885/*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*This is going to be a special Next Up, because it will be my 200th coffee review. 


*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*This is a very special review, because it is *

*NUMBER*

​My first review was on 27 March 2018 for The Vape Guy - Machete. 
Little did I realise that it was the starting gun of a coffee juice addiction/obsession! Thank you @BumbleBee, I will always be indebted to you for improving the quality of my life!

And here it is folks, Review #200:

*SUBTLE VAPE - JARA

*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/subtle-vape-juice-reviews.t57265/#post-936388

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

​Total coffees reviewed: 200
Timeline: 27 March 2018 - 15 Sept. 2021

55% Local
45% International

*Question:* Is international juice better than local?
*Answer: * There is no difference.

I have concluded each review with a "Would I buy it again?". 
*
Buy again YES: * 
50% Local
50% International
Interesting, hmmm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*NEXT UP TO BE ADVISED*
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I found the perfect T-shirt! Oh happy day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

